# Heatwave !



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

First ever level 4 heatwave alert could be declared over the weekend. How will you be keeping cool ? Keeping pets safe? Does anyone remember the summer of 76 (I could have got the date wrong) Do you think the media ramp up fear ?

Climate change is here we are seeing the effects I find it quite worrying.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

II think it was '76. I remember all the creosote on the fences melting. I don't know why I remember that so much, maybe the smell of it & getting told off by my mum for getting it on my clothes.

Am lucky that my house is nice & cool, but we still have the odd fan on. We all go swimming every day as well & have the forest nearby so can go in there for a walk. I hate this weather tho. I have this week off work & had planned to do all sorts but it;s too bloody hot!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We've had a heatwave since the middle of May. The only respite we've had has been over the past weekend when the temperature dropped to an acceptable 26/27C, However the forecast says temperatures will rise again to the high 30C's


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> II think it was '76. I remember all the creosote on the fences melting. I don't know why I remember that so much, maybe the smell of it & getting told off by my mum for getting it on my clothes.
> 
> Am lucky that my house is nice & cool, but we still have the odd fan on. We all go swimming every day as well & have the forest nearby so can go in there for a walk. I hate this weather tho. I have this week off work & had planned to do all sorts but it;s too bloody hot!


I’m thanking my lucky stars we’ve moved my last cottage was hotter than the seventh circle of hell this one is much cooler. The boys are comfy in the living room in the cool mat. I’m working from home Monday thank goodness no travelling.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> We've had a heatwave since the middle of May. The only respite we've had has been over the past weekend when the temperature dropped to an acceptable 26/27C, However the forecast says temperatures will rise again to the high 30C's


Does your house stay cool ?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Does your house stay cool ?


Yes thank goodness! It's a traditional Hungarian village house with 18" thick adobe walls. Although it faces south it's much cooler inside in summer and warmer in winter. In the afternoon when the sun's off my living room it can be 35C outside, but only 25C inside the room.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

We had rain yesterday
And
Still it was up around 26


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We are staying in curtains closed windows that are in the shade open.



Cleo38 said:


> II think it was '76. I remember all the creosote on the fences melting. I don't know why I remember that so much, maybe the smell of it & getting told off by my mum for getting it on my clothes.


I remember that summer the roads and pavements were melting as well. We had just brought a brand new Ford Capri and we couldn't wash it for over 2 months due to water shortages, it didn't rain for months and it was so hot and when it rain it rained for nearly a month.😄


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

apparently us Brits struggle in this heat due to the humidity (it prevents sweat from evaporating so we can't cool down).
Our houses are built with cold weather in mind, trapping all the heat. Also the nights aren't cooling down as much compared to other countries.

That's according to the met office. 

Brother in law from Tennessee was here recently and was SUFFERING in the heat; doesn't know how we do it.

As far as Finn is concerned, no walks, and possibly the paddling pool this evening. And I shall be joining him


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

It’s 17 here at the moment…. Don’t think I’ll be melting just yet!

I remember 76. We moved from Newcastle (upon Tyne) to Cornwall that summer. In a car without air con. I also went on a school exchange that summer and remember visiting a safari park in a coach with all the windows shut. Then someone was sick….


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I was just thinking of 76 this morning.
I think this year is the nearest for drought conditions in the SE, but heat, we've never had anything like. 
Yes it's been hotter on the odd few days but not the relentless months of it as happened back then.
I fainted twice due to heat in 76.

Dog and I will be out, like this morning at 4.30-5am, probably to the canal if overnight is really hot, if OH isn't working, I'll then pop off to the pool myself for a quick swim before shutting ourselves away until the next morning.
I've moved Archie's hydro on Friday to 2 hours earlier. Really pleased she had the space because I think his normal time will be far too hot.

Did have a few days away booked. I don't think we will be able to go


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

I'm looking forward to it lol. I'll probably have a friend around, bbq food, beers, umbrella up 😆 daisy will be fine, i have a hose pipe and pool for her, she can also go where ever she likes, she usually rotates from the sun to the kitchen floor tiles lol.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jason25 said:


> I'm looking forward to it lol. I'll probably have a friend around, bbq food, beers, umbrella up 😆 daisy will be fine, i have a hose pipe and pool for her, she can also go where ever she likes, she usually rotates from the sun to the kitchen floor tiles lol.


You and your dog are weird........................................


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

rona said:


> You and your dog are weird........................................


I just to point out I will have a fan on in one of the rooms with the curtains shut so she has a place to go and cool off, but I doubt she will go in there 😂


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We are staying in curtains closed windows that are in the shade open.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that summer the roads and pavements were melting as well. We had just brought a brand new Ford Capri and we couldn't wash it for over 2 months due to water shortages, it didn't rain for months and it was so hot and when it rain it rained for nearly a month.😄


Yes, I remember the roads near us being all sticky as they melted. Wasn't there a plague of lady birds as well that year? 🐞


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I live in a London suburb and am not enjoying it at all. My house is ridiculously hot, blackout blinds are down. My lawn is burn't to a crisp and I have spending ages watering the poor plants.

I was out with the dogs at 6.30am for a couple of hours, woods and stream swimming/retrieving. Makes for a very long day.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I wasn't around in 76 

I will judge day by day if whisp will get a walk or not, she's really enjoying her new paddling pool.

The hens have been enjoying cool water, melon and berries. They are quite sensible and spend most of their time in the bushes.

I will be spending most of my time in the living room with the fan on and the curtains closed. Also drinking lots of nice cool water.
Migrating every other day to the air conditioned charity shop I work in.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Too hot in our house. It’s newish and well insulated for the winter. But it’s red brick and has huge south facing double glazed French doors across the back of the house. We are in the SE. 

TV room is showing this atm and it doesn’t get the sun til this afternoon 😱


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Curtains, blinds and windows closed until evening, then if its cool enough open everything up. 
No going outside until evening, the courtyard gets unbearably hot (popped outside briefly yesterday and could feel the heat radiating off the stones, even my wheels were sticking to them, Bungo tried to follow me, but thankfully having placed one paw on the stones he quickly backed up and stayed indoors)
Have a fan on and don't do much. 



huckybuck said:


> Too hot in our house. It’s newish and well insulated for the winter. But it’s red brick and has huge south facing double glazed French doors across the back of the house. We are in the SE.
> 
> TV room is showing this atm and it doesn’t get the sun til this afternoon 😱
> 
> View attachment 574523


I really like your thermometer.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> I was just thinking of 76 this morning.
> I think this year is the nearest for drought conditions in the SE, but heat, we've never had anything like.
> Yes it's been hotter on the odd few days but not the relentless months of it as happened back then.
> I fainted twice due to heat in 76.
> ...


That’s a shame are you headed up north or down south. 



rona said:


> You and your dog are weird........................................


Which is why they are so beautifully suited.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ForestWomble said:


> Curtains, blinds and windows closed until evening, then if its cool enough open everything up.
> No going outside until evening, the courtyard gets unbearably hot (popped outside briefly yesterday and could feel the heat radiating off the stones, even my wheels were sticking to them, Bungo tried to follow me, but thankfully having placed one paw on the stones he quickly backed up and stayed indoors)
> Have a fan on and don't do much.
> 
> ...


Thank you! It was from John Lewis and not ridiculously expensive thank goodness. Mr HB is a weather buff so we actually have a separate weather station set up in the garden!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, I remember the roads near us being all sticky as they melted. Wasn't there a plague of lady birds as well that year? 🐞


I think it was a subsequent year, either that or my memory's even better that I thought, as I clearly remember holding a metal tray that was absolutely covered in them.

I'd have been under 2 that summer.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It’s currently about 23c here, thank heavens for being up on the hills with a bit of a breeze. However it’s due to get up to 30c plus over the weekend, 34c on Tuesday. We are off to Suffolk at the weekend (in a nice air conditioned car) where it’s due to be below 30c with, hopefully, a nice sea breeze.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

It _does_ annoy me when I see the news and hear the public being interviewed about the weather. They say how pleased they are it's now warmer and look forward to sunbathing and swimming in the sea etc. What they don't seem to understand is that the reason it's so hot is because the planet is frying. Have they not heard of global warming?
Didn't they see those horrendous bush fires in Australia last year and gasp as all those poor animals burned to death. I'll never forget the koalas rescued whose paws were burnt so badly they couldn't cling to the trees.
I wonder when it will sink in. Maybe when the floods begin here again as rivers rise and burst their banks and they lose their homes.
Sorry to be a party pooper on peoples happiness that summer is here and all the pleasure it brings.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

My mum told me that the year I was born there was a really hot summer, she remembers the tarmac getting so hot it was melting, you could hear the car tyres sticking to the road.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

It is just miserable here at the moment too (SE). Im convinced that the heat is what caused half of my garden to burn down yesterday...now I have to get out later and try and work out some sort of dog proofing.
I think very hot weather does suck in the UK, even though I know other hotter countries will be laughing at us! Thing is I work with colleagues from all over Europe, Africa, Asia, etc (in fact Im the only UK born nurse on my ward) and except for 1 person everybody is complaining about the heat. Its def the humidity that drains you and makes you miserable...
Me and the dogs are staying in with curtains and windows shut all day and fan on, just going for early morning walks for now. TBF my house isnt that bad, if I keep the sun out then it doesnt get unbearable.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, I remember the roads near us being all sticky as they melted. Wasn't there a plague of lady birds as well that year? 🐞


Yes there was. I was working in Norfolk then, and remember the tourist stalls having to shut because of biting ladybirds🐞


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

When we had the cavity walls insulated over 25 years ago I noticed that the house retained its heat better which is what it’s supposed to do of course. The other thing I have also noticed is that it keeps the heat out so on very warm days the house feels relatively cool even with windows and doors open, it’s quite strange. There are plenty of times when this doesn’t benefit us, those days when the heating is off, but it’s warming up a bit outside. Too chilly to open doors to try and get some warmth in, so I end up wearing warm clothes then find I’m too hot outside, very strange to putting more clothes on when coming in rather then the other way round.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Heat and humidity is definitely worse because humidity slows down evaporation from your skin so you can't keep yourself cool as efficiently. It also means that you reach the wet-bulb temperature at lower air temperatures.
It is stifling here - it was lovely when it rained last night briefly but then I took Ava out later and the humidity was horrendous.
I have all the curtains closed, fans on and a cool mat for Ava. Luckily she is being pretty sensible and not pestering me to take her out


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

In Spain 35 for all July and August is normal, with some days 43. I'm not doing too badly this year but I get a low-level headache all summer. I have all the interior doors open, windows open with fly screens to get any breeze in. Above 38 and the breeze turns hairdryer hot so windows and shutters are closed.

Cats are absolutely fine. Out sitting under trees all day. Come in, yell for food and go out again. I barely see them. _sobs_


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm off work on holiday next week and have to travel to Hampshire where the temperature is always warmer than here up north. I'm dreading it as hate the heat. I'll probably spend my day in the pub bedroom where we are staying, with a few visits to my brother who is very ill. It will be too hot for us to go sightseeing or sit in the pub garden and I can't see there being aircon. It's also cost me a fortune in clothe's for oh. He didn't have any shorts that fit him as has lost weight so had to buy 3 pairs and some cool cotton tops.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

margy said:


> I'm off work on holiday next week and have to travel to Hampshire where the temperature is always warmer than here up north. I'm dreading it as hate the heat. I'll probably spend my day in the pub bedroom where we are staying, with a few visits to my brother who is very ill. It will be too hot for us to go sightseeing or sit in the pub garden and I can't see there being aircon. It's also cost me a fortune in clothe's for oh. He didn't have any shorts that fit him as has lost weight so had to buy 3 pairs and some cool cotton tops.


Sorry about your brother hopefully by Wednesday it would have cooled.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cully said:


> It _does_ annoy me when I see the news and hear the public being interviewed about the weather. They say how pleased they are it's now warmer and look forward to sunbathing and swimming in the sea etc. What they don't seem to understand is that the reason it's so hot is because the planet is frying. Have they not heard of global warming?
> Didn't they see those horrendous bush fires in Australia last year and gasp as all those poor animals burned to death. I'll never forget the koalas rescued whose paws were burnt so badly they couldn't cling to the trees.
> I wonder when it will sink in. Maybe when the floods begin here again as rivers rise and burst their banks and they lose their homes.
> Sorry to be a party pooper on peoples happiness that summer is here and all the pleasure it brings.


I’m a party pooper to its very worrying. I can’t even enjoy it just tolerate it.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

yes I remember the 1976 drought. It was a nightmare. 

We have had extreme heat since then. There were a few times in the 90s that were extremely hot and temperature nearly hit 100 f . One time I remember my fan broke and I went to B and Q to buy another one. I asked the assistant where the fans were and he started to laugh and said they were sold out as was every other store !


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

SbanR said:


> Yes there was. I was working in Norfolk then, and remember the tourist stalls having to shut because of biting ladybirds🐞


I have fond memories of my sister being bitten by a ladybird back then & I laughed & laughed


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

It was 1976, I remember it well. I remember the roads getting more than a little sticky, the hosepipe ban (loads of dusty cars in my street), I remember my mother moaning about the price of petrol (it was about 77p a gallon at the time) and I remember the electricity sub station nearby exploding in the heat and half the estate having no electricity for a about a week.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> yes I remember the 1976 drought. It was a nightmare.
> 
> We have had extreme heat since then. There were a few times in the 90s that were extremely hot and temperature nearly hit 100 f . One time I remember my fan broke and I went to B and Q to buy another one. I asked the assistant where the fans were and he started to laugh and said they were sold out as was every other store !


I don’t remember the 90s heat except when we moved house and had no hot water for a bath.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Deguslave said:


> It was 1976, I remember it well. I remember the roads getting more than a little sticky, the hosepipe ban (loads of dusty cars in my street), I remember my mother moaning about the price of petrol (it was about 77p a gallon at the time) and I remember the electricity sub station nearby exploding in the heat and half the estate having no electricity for a about a week.


Sounds scary!


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I suppose it was scary, but not when you're 10. It was only a small sub station.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Deguslave said:


> I suppose it was scary, but not when you're 10. It was only a small sub station.


I would have found it exciting. In fact I always used to find power cuts exciting when I was little .... I don't now!


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> First ever level 4 heatwave alert could be declared over the weekend. How will you be keeping cool ? Keeping pets safe? Does anyone remember the summer of 76 (I could have got the date wrong) Do you think the media ramp up fear ?
> 
> Climate change is here we are seeing the effects I find it quite worrying.


We're dreading it... We've just taken the carpet up downstairs for unrelated reasons, so that will at least keep the house cooler. We'll put the portable air conditioner on and keep blinds closed. Zhia won't be allowed to bake herself in the sun no matter how much she wants to 🙄


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm getting worried about keeping Bungo cool, he has been struggling the last two days and Monday and Tuesday are going to be terribly hot.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Deguslave said:


> the electricity sub station nearby exploding in the heat and half the estate having no electricity for a about a week.


My nearby electricity sub station (there are 4 houses between it and my house) exploded last year. It happened in the afternoon; a temporary generator was brought in and power restored that night


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> I'm getting worried about keeping Bungo cool, he has been struggling the last two days and Monday and Tuesday are going to be terribly hot.


Have you got a fan? If you put a bowl of water and ice in front it will cool the air more which will help a lot, will be a bit like having air conditioning.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> I'm getting worried about keeping Bungo cool, he has been struggling the last two days and Monday and Tuesday are going to be terribly hot.


Do you have a cool mat ? Sox loves his.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Do you have a cool mat ? Sox loves his.


They are well worth having Dillon used his all year round. 😃


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Another one who wasn't around in '76 

My tiny little semi detached one bed house faces norh/south, but all the windows are on the East. That means I get the sun in the morning when it's cool, and once it goes off them there is only the full length glass back door on the south side, which is covered with a double curtain. All the curtains are drawn, the loft hatch is open to let the heat rise further into the roof rather than getting stuck upstairs, and I vent the house thoroughly in the evening/overnight. The cats have mostly lost interest in going out until it cools down in the evening, and my little garden has lots of shady spots for them.

I do work from home and my desk is upstairs, which gets a bit stuffy later in the day, but not having a camera on my work PC means I can wear as little as I like even in work hours... 

Speaking as a water company employee for a moment, please conserve water as best you can if you want to avoid a hosepipe ban, especially in the south. Rainfall levels have been down for the last year, and demand always spikes in a heatwave. There are lots of simple things you can do to help, for example:


don't bother watering lawns, and don't cut them either. They will recover, and leaving them longer helps them survive better.
water your plants late at night when it is cool, and water at the roots as much as possible, rather than spraying the leaves. You'll lose a lot less to evaporation that way.
you can use ice cubes to help keep hanging baskets and pots watered. Bury them under the surface and they will gradually melt without losing water to evaporation or runoff.
collect any water wasted whilst you are waiting for it to heat up in the shower/sink, put it in a bucket, and use it to water your plants.
don't wash the car. It will survive!
if you have a paddling/swimming pool, cover it when not in use to prevent the water evaporating.
don't use the hosepipe in a water fight!

Finally, wish me luck - I'm off to a theme park with the God-kids this weekend!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Have you got a fan? If you put a bowl of water and ice in front it will cool the air more which will help a lot, will be a bit like having air conditioning.


Yes I have a fan, I'll do that, thanks. 



Boxer123 said:


> Do you have a cool mat ? Sox loves his.





Happy Paws2 said:


> They are well worth having Dillon used his all year round. 😃


I used to have a cool mat but Bungo refused to use it, so gave it away, I have a cool blanket now but while he has used it more than the mat, he still won't go to it when hot, I tend to use it more than him.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Heatwave has broken here! Torrential rain at the moment. Bliss!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We could do with some rain save me struggling with the hosepipe.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I'll send some your way, we have some to spare, lol.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Send some to Middlesex ! No rain forecasted and next week , the temp will hit 37 C .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Same here in Birmingham


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Supposed to be a high 26 here.

Unfortunately, OH volunteered us to open the clubhouse tonight for the Euros …. I wish he hadn’t …. It will be like Hades in there, even with all the front open as there is no through ventilation from the other side 🥵


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Supposed to be a high 26 here.
> 
> Unfortunately, OH volunteered us to open the clubhouse tonight for the Euros …. I wish he hadn’t …. It will be like Hades in there, even with all the front open as there is no through ventilation from the other side 🥵


It’s my nieces 5th birthday Sunday in a hall, 30 degrees predicted my mum has convinced herself it will be cool in the building I suspect not.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m going to try and persuade him to cancel … not hopeful


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Supposed to be a cooler 23 here today. Lovely stuff.
I'm going to a kids group thing on Monday which is held in a stuffy hall. Looked at the weather - 37 degrees on Monday. THIRTY SEVEN! 

Think I might cancel.

Need to start freezing things for the mutt and the guineas


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I’m going to try and persuade him to cancel … not hopeful


Just say you've got a sore throat and think it may be Covid


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The Fairford air show is on this weekend. Imagine standing about on a tarmac airfield with no shade for hours watching planes, no thanks. We do get some of the planes flying over us especially when they are arriving or leaving so get our own free display


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Was 15c at 5.30 this morning taking son to work 
My niece, who arrived from florida last week, has declared it just like home 
@Siskin, sorry but parts of Suffolk forecast to be 32 + next week 
Despite having a NE facing garden and watering twice a day, I don't think my peas have survived and my dwarf beans are looking iffy😟


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

A National Emergency has just been declared apparently


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Was 15c at 5.30 this morning taking son to work
> My niece, who arrived from florida last week, has declared it just like home
> @Siskin, sorry but parts of Suffolk forecast to be 32 + next week
> Despite having a NE facing garden and watering twice a day, I don't think my peas have survived and my dwarf beans are looking iffy😟


I‘ve just checked the forecast and you‘re right, now saying 32c on Monday. I think we will park ourselves on the north side of the van in the shade for the day, any sea breezes should get us there.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Had to cancel my Aunt coming to stay over the weekend as our house gets so hot especially not being able to open the windows because of the cats. I am planning to camp out in AC bedroom Monday and Tuesday. The thought of 39c and humidity is horrid esp when you are meno!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

District nurse came to today, she comes Tuesday and Friday just to change dressings, she said she may not come next Tuesday as they will be concentrating on people with health problems. Which we understand with the heat they need their help more than us.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I should be viewing a flat on Monday but its a 3 hour journey there and back on public transport, I don't drive so the bus is the only option. I think I'll cancel it, its not worth the risk even though I'm just on the edge of the Amber zone, its predicted to be about 27C here.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> Just say you've got a sore throat and think it may be Covid


I did think of that 🤭

I’m just going to suck it up 😇


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

It's supposed to be 34 here.... I can cope shut up in the dark for the day, what I cannot cope with is the fact that the forecast says it will still be 30 at 7pm and 26 at midnight


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought 2 big bags of ice cubes at the wholesalers to put in bowls in front of the fans over the clubhouse later … apparently, it cools the air in front of the fan and acts like a poor man’s air conditioning 🙂

Hope it does 🤞


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I've put the ceramic tiles in the fridge so I can slip them into the degus cages if the room gets too warm. They are already in the coldest part of the flat.

Revised forecast puts us at 32C and I've just tried to cancel the flat viewing only to find they don't work Friday afternoons!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

😭😭😭


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

🥵


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I work 2 nightshifts a week (13 hr shifts in an old victorian ward that turns into an oven every summer).
Anybody want to guess which 2 nights I work??


(I want to cry....I hate summer!)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> I work 2 nightshifts a week (13 hr shifts in an old victorian ward that turns into an oven every summer).
> Anybody want to guess which 2 nights I work??
> 
> 
> (I want to cry....I hate summer!)


Oh no …. Poor you 🥵


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It going to be 97 F next Monday but it could hit a 100F.

I feel for the wild animals, there is no water in the ditches .


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> The Fairford air show is on this weekend. Imagine standing about on a tarmac airfield with no shade for hours watching planes, no thanks. We do get some of the planes flying over us especially when they are arriving or leaving so get our own free display


I lived across the road from Fairford airfield when they were building Concorde. My elder son got to see it close up and personal, lucky boy!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> I lived across the road from Fairford airfield when they were building Concorde. My elder son got to see it close up and personal, lucky boy!


Those were the days. I remember when they were flight testing before it went into service. I was sailing on one of the lakes at South Cerney, it was one of those days when there was very little wind and we were drifting along in the middle when concorde came over. The noise was horrendous and the whole lake started to tremble, it was really weird.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

On the news this morning people were writing in to say they would still be filling up their paddling pool despite water shortage honestly I despair. It’s going to be a long few days with boxers.  Sox will sleep but Loki gets bored. They have fro yos.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Those were the days. I remember when they were flight testing before it went into service. I was sailing on one of the lakes at South Cerney, it was one of those days when there was very little wind and we were drifting along in the middle when concorde came over. The noise was horrendous and the whole lake started to tremble, it was really weird.


Once it was overhead aa you say the noise was absolutely horrendous, but watching it at a distance as it approached the airfield, it was silent and looked very much like an enormous bird gliding on the air current.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> Once it was overhead aa you say the noise was absolutely horrendous, but watching it at a distance as it approached the airfield, it was silent and looked very much like an enormous bird gliding on the air current.


It certainly was a beautiful plane


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> It going to be 97 F next Monday but it could hit a 100F.
> 
> I feel for the wild animals, there is no water in the ditches .


I have 2 ponds in my garden, 2 bird baths and a couple of large, shallow dishes too which I refill every evening.

Even the local cats drink from my pond … they must like the flavour ☺


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> I lived across the road from Fairford airfield when they were building Concorde. My elder son got to see it close up and personal, lucky boy!


I’ve been on Concorde 🙂

The static, decommissioned one at Duxford Air Museum 😉

It’s tiny compared to the last plane I flew in, a Jumbo Jet.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

It's 7,15 pm in Hungary and the temperature's dropped from 32C to 25C and I'm wearing a sweater because I'm cold


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


> I lived across the road from Fairford airfield when they were building Concorde. My elder son got to see it close up and personal, lucky boy!



We used to live on a flight path to Birmingham Airport and saw Concord often. she always came in low so she could be seen. (show off )


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm dreading Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. I shall be at work in the week, driving around all day in a van without aircon. I'll be attempting to get my work done asap and then going home.
My bedroom is South facing and gets hot in summer at the best of times so I may find I'll be sleeping downstairs where it's much cooler. I have all my invertebrates in there too, alot in glass enclosures so tomorrow I'll be moving them to a back bedroom.
Tomorrow I shall also be getting the fans out of the loft (I hope the bees nest has gone), and covering my bedroom window with the reflective sunshades I use for my car! I'm hoping if I block the heat out before it gets overly hot, it will be bearable.

I'm worried about Ritter too as he doesnt switch off. I'll be giving strict instructions to keep him indoors, use his cooling coat and I'm afraid he'll no doubt be spending most of those 3 days in his cage to limit his activity.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Airshows = carbon = adds to climate crisis


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Luckily I work from home now so don't have to drive to the office, which was always stuffy at the best of times. Am going to get some lick mats & frozen kongs sorted today for the dogs. I have plenty of fans & my house stays relatively cool so hopefully we'll not suffer too much. I hate hot days anyway so this will be a struggle for me


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Whisp has been spending most of her time in her bed (usually she's on the sofas) it must be cooler down there. I may join her down there next week


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Going to make a point of doing all my chores today that would be a PITA to do later! So washing on, quick tidy up and cooking enough for the next 4 days so I dont have to bother.
Really glad I have a bed downstairs on the shady side of the house as well, my upstairs is way too hot to sleep.

_sigh_ we cant even be praying winter either coz most of us are going to be worrying about fuel bills!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’ve got the futon down stairs so might sleep downstairs for a couple of nights.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Deguslave said:


> I've put the ceramic tiles in the fridge so I can slip them into the degus cages if the room gets too warm. They are already in the coldest part of the flat.
> 
> Revised forecast puts us at 32C and I've just tried to cancel the flat viewing only to find they don't work Friday afternoons!


The ceramic tiles thing is a great idea. My kids have guinea pigs in their bedroom - wonder if it'll work for them?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hopefully, the hot weather drives everyone else indoors and I can potter and sit in my garden at my leisure and enjoy some peace and quiet 😁

Saw the family with the barking dog attaching a roof box to their car so hopefully they’re going away … with the dog 🤞


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Oof said:


> The ceramic tiles thing is a great idea. My kids have guinea pigs in their bedroom - wonder if it'll work for them?


It should work for guinea pigs, just wrap the tile in a cloth they can't get their claws stuck in or place it beneath their cage.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

40c In London will be hell on earth. If I need to go out for any reason it’ll be very early morning.

My GP Surgery has sent out texts warning about the upcoming heat


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm wondering if heatwaves mean ice cream becomes a necessity therefore a free pass even for those of us counting calories .


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Well, they cool you down, contain sugar which converts to energy and calcium which we all need for strong bones and healthy teeth, so yeah, I'd say they're a necessity.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oof said:


> The ceramic tiles thing is a great idea. My kids have guinea pigs in their bedroom - wonder if it'll work for them?


Sorry, off topic, but I love guinea pigs, have dreamed of having my own for at least 25 years, if your children are happy for you to do so I'd love to see some pics.

As for the tiles, yes they should work, terracotta is also good, I had a terracotta flower pot in my gerbils cage and when it was hot you'd find them hiding out in the pot.







Not the best photo in the world, but you get the idea. (I caught Wellington having a scratch).


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just arrived in Suffolk and it’s just lovely, not too hot and a nice cooling sea breeze. Apparently it will be 34c on Monday and Tuesday 🥵


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Our ladies have a watermelon for the coming hot days, I think they approve! They're oddly wary of new things, unlike any other hens I've known who'll literally eat anything, but they tuck right in to watermelon slices


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Cannot believe my fan, in the living room, chose 18.15 to completely stop working, threw off the fan blades at top speed, thank god for the finger cage stopping it from flying across the room 
Now to drip everywhere, til shops open tomorrow 😟🤬


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Cannot believe my fan, in the living room, chose 18.15 to completely stop working, threw off the fan blades at top speed, thank god for the finger cage stopping it from flying across the room
> Now to drip everywhere, til shops open tomorrow 😟🤬


Hope you can get one. I assume they are selling like hot cakes.

Maybe buy online now for collection in store tomorrow to avoid disappointment.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> Cannot believe my fan, in the living room, chose 18.15 to completely stop working, threw off the fan blades at top speed, thank god for the finger cage stopping it from flying across the room
> Now to drip everywhere, til shops open tomorrow 😟🤬


A nightmare. I hope the fans aren't sold out .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Never thought in July I'd be wishing for a lovely cold frost


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Never thought in July I'd be wishing for a lovely cold frost


I had cold feet this morning............walking through the dewy grass at 5am


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Had a lovely dip in the sea this afternoon once the breeze had dropped. It was actually a bit chilly in the garden this afternoon as we had the umbrellas up as the sun was so fierce but because it was breezy the air temp was pretty cool in the shade. Ended up having to go into the conservatory to warm up a bit! So we postponed our dip until it was warmer. 

It's so different having hot weather living by the sea compared to when we lived in the Smoke. It was unbearable there - but here it's generally okay.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Dominic Raab has just said that people should go out & enjoy the sunshine.
What a clown, I don’t call 39c / 40c a bit of sunshine


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

We've got rain again.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Deguslave said:


> We've got rain again.


Where are you ? It’s toasty here. I find hot days so long I get up so early to walk the dogs.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I find the days long too. I went out at 6.30 for nearly 4 hours, woods, shade and water, but now home alone for rest of the day.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> I find the days long too. I went out at 6.30 for nearly 4 hours, woods, shade and water, but now home alone for rest of the day.


Same for the boxers I have to go out. Then wait for later tonight to get them out so Loki can have a poo or he will get me up at 3am !


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Boxer123 said:


> Where are you ? It’s toasty here. I find hot days so long I get up so early to walk the dogs.


North Tyneside.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Where are you ? It’s toasty here. I find hot days so long I get up so early to walk the dogs.





Kaily said:


> I find the days long too. I went out at 6.30 for nearly 4 hours, woods, shade and water, but now home alone for rest of the day.


I don't like it but I've started sleeping in the afternoon. I hate shutting the house up at night because it just gets too hot. I snooze for 2-3 hours in the afternoon-early evening, then stay up until midnight, another 3-4 hours sleep and up to walk the dog at 4.30am.
Trouble is, it's going to take me weeks to break the routine 

I'm lucky though, I'm retired


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> I don't like it but I've started sleeping in the afternoon. I hate shutting the house up at night because it just gets too hot. I snooze for 2-3 hours in the afternoon-early evening, then stay up until midnight, another 3-4 hours sleep and up to walk the dog at 4.30am.
> Trouble is, it's going to take me weeks to break the routine
> 
> I'm lucky though, I'm retired


I came home from walking boxers and had a nap. I tend to in the summer holidays. Like you getting up early leaves me sleepy. In the winter I go to bed earlier as well.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just right here, very warm with a good strong breeze coming off the sea. Just perfect


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

We sat out under the gazebo for lunch but it was too uncomfortably hot so we've moved indoors for a game of dominion (card game).


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

We have 35 degrees tomorrow and 38 on Tuesday! I’ve had to cancel all my walks (dog walker) for the next couple of days and just do visits for those home alone. Some owners still wanted me to take their dogs out. I said maybe an early walk but it’s going to be 25 by 9am so I just don’t think it’s a good idea!


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Its 23C now, a little overcast but hot and close - and I can hear a young baby, probably no more than a few months old, crying in someone's garden! For gods sake what are they thinking! I know they all need fresh air, but not in this heat.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's hot


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

We've been eaten alive by gnats or something  Luckily we have steroid cream from the chemist but it really is hard not to scratch .
We walk in the woods at lunch time and in the park in the evening. We are luckywe have different woods and parks to walk in.
Im very worried with this drought . One park we went to today has old chestnut trees and it looks like autumn with all the leaves on the grass and the few leaves that are left on them have brown spots on them .


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's been about 32°C here today but a few clouds & a lovely breeze so not as awful as I thought. Took the dogs out for a walk& some training in the morning then swimming this afternoon. We've just all had a nap & they are raring to go again .... I'm not tho 

Am not looking forward to tomorrow as it showing as being 40°C. Have got some lick mats & kongs frozen. The chooks & ferrets have got paddling pools & lots of shade. Will add some ice cubes to their water as well. Will just take the dogs swimming as normal tho & think I'll join them


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I popped into town early and stocked up on a few bits to save needing to go anywhere for a few days.

The supermarket was very busy and people were buying for bbq. I had half an idea of eating outside this evening but honestly think it’s going to be too hot to be outside to enjoy it. Still going to be 23 at sunset here tonight.

We’re hunkered down indoors with windows and blinds shut and fans at the ready.

I will go out later and top up the bird baths and water dishes. Had to rescue a drowning wasp earlier that had gone in too deep for a drink 😁

I’ve soaked the birds’ mealworms and the vixen’s kibble too to help them stay hydrated 🙂


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry, off topic, but I love guinea pigs, have dreamed of having my own for at least 25 years, if your children are happy for you to do so I'd love to see some pics.
> 
> As for the tiles, yes they should work, terracotta is also good, I had a terracotta flower pot in my gerbils cage and when it was hot you'd find them hiding out in the pot.
> View attachment 574648
> ...


They're really noisy! And clever - they have us all trained. All of the pictures I have have my kids in them, but when it's cooled down a bit and they're happy to be handled, I'll snap you some pictures


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive had lots of guinea pigs over the years . They're all at the bridge now. This is Chloe and Prudence


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki hasn’t got a lick of sense in this heat it’s going to be a long 48 hours. Sox would just like to nap.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Its not doing anything for Tilly's, usually occasional, urinary incontinence. Never ending bed washing for the past week.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Arny said:


> Its not doing anything for Tilly's, usually occasional, urinary incontinence. Never ending bed washing for the past week.


bless is it because she’s drinking more?


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

@kimthecat - the black and white guinea in your pic looks a lot like my eldest daughters' guinea! Who is named Squirtle 🤪

Luckily I don't need to go out tomorrow so I can keep an eye on the mutt. A family a couple of doors down has a staffi that spends a lot of time in their conservatory. I'm sincerely hoping that isn't the case tomorrow 😬


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

We've shot up to 26C, not looking forward to tomorrow, I've already had to put a note out for the milkman asking him to knock the door when he delivers the milk or it'll be off by the time I get to it.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Is the heat making anyone else tired & lethargic ? I seem to be sleeping a lot in the daytime !


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

willa said:


> Is the heat making anyone else tired & lethargic ? I seem to be sleeping a lot in the daytime !


It’s making me and Sox tired Loki not so much.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Boxer123 said:


> It’s making me and Sox tired Loki not so much.


Are you sure it isn't Loki tiring you two out?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, I survived Thorpe Park yesterday! We did camp out in the shade quite a bit and chose a nice, cool indoors restaurant for a long lunch to avoid the midday/early afternoon sun, and a jolly good time was had by all.

Can't say I was impressed with the organisation levels in the park, though - a lot of the refreshment kiosks and vending machines were running out of cold options quite early in the day, and the big ice-cream restaurant was closed all day! You have to wonder what management were playing at, it's not like the demand for cold drinks and ice cream/lollies should have come as a surprise...


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> bless is it because she’s drinking more?


I don’t feel like I’m filling her bowl more (she drinks a lot anyway) so maybe she’s more exhausted and so less controlled??


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm glad I can stay at home and not have to go anywhere in the next fews days. 

Apparently , the Government won't let the schools close . I feel for the kids and teachers !


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> I'm glad I can stay at home and not have to go anywhere in the next fews days.
> 
> Apparently , the Government won't let the schools close . I feel for the kids and teachers !


Lots of schools are taking it upon themselves to not open, or Atleast close at lunchtime


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> I'm glad I can stay at home and not have to go anywhere in the next fews days.
> 
> Apparently , the Government won't let the schools close . I feel for the kids and teachers !



Well. when you live in an aircon environment. you can't understand all the fuss


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I often nap in the afternoons too. I suffer from ME/CFS so need to, hot weather or not. 

Local weather is forecast at 39 at 3 this afternoon🌞. Pity we can't bottle the heat and save it for winter when we won't be able to afford to keep our houses warm.

This too will pass.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Oof said:


> Are you sure it isn't Loki tiring you two out?


He definitely is he was charging around with his squeaky monkey last night.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Alfie insists on half an hour of ball playing everyday before dinner. The heat hasn't stopped him either.

Mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday sun ...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's been an uncomfortable night and It's 22 at 6 o'clock this morning, I'm dreading the next couple of days.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well it was pretty pleasant here yesterday. Nice breeze, we were out all day watching a tennis competition, quick dip in the sea, doing a BBQ for pals, at another’s for drinks and then we sat out until nearly 11pm when it was so nice still. Up and been for a run this morning, perfectly pleasant and like running on holiday. Will dip in the sea again later I think  

I wish I could send all of you who need it a cooling sea breeze.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We did get a breeze in the evening and it was cool enough to enjoy eating outside.

Rather than sweat over a bbq though, I cooked indoors in the oven which was much less faf.

With a couple of glasses of Pimms I was chilled 🙂

Everybody else had gone in so it was lovely and peaceful too.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice breeze here this morning.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Where do you live @Mrs Funkin ? Sounds perfect.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The sea breezes have been a godsend here.
Have had the curtains drawn on the south side of the van and the windows open on the north side, it has been keeping the van surprisingly cool, hopefully it will continue today and tomorrow with the really high temps. OH has taken Isla for a swim in the sea.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

On the south coast @Kaily I can be out the door and in the sea in two minutes. We are very lucky (not least because it’s like being on holiday and I can’t afford a holiday with all of Oscar’s ailments!)


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I went to the forest yesterday - nice and cool amongst the trees. Wasn’t unbearable in the open though due to cloud and breeze. It didn’t feel like 31. I’ve had the back (north facing) windows open a crack overnight and have just reluctantly shut them to keep the warm air out. However, still a pleasant 21 indoors. I’m sat in my cardigan whilst working (always at least a degree cooler in there than where the thermostat is). If it gets too warm I’ll sit with my neck fan around my neck, although it’s heavier than I thought it would be so would struggle with that for long.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It’s quite a pleasant morning here (so far) I popped outside and it had the same feel and smell as Dubai in the mornings. 

Our post usually comes around 11:30 but it was here at 9 so I think he must have set off earlier. 

I’m glad this Is only lasting a couple of days.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Just hung out some towels. They should dry  
There's a gentle breeze so not too uncomfortable out in the shade.
A pleasant 25 in my sitting room atm


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Our bin men in London came at 5am !! Usually they don’t come till 9ish.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

wow...Im just wondering where everybody is that its just pleasant and lovely at the moment. It was 30C by 10am here! Its absolutely horrible out there, like standing in an oven.🔥

Just praying that I get through my 13hr shift tonight without collapsing! Im an atheist though so I will be praying to Thor as my god of choice.
If Chris Hemsworths biceps cant help me then nothing can!!LOL


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> wow...Im just wondering where everybody is that its just pleasant and lovely at the moment. It was 30C by 10am here! Its absolutely horrible out there, like standing in an oven.🔥
> 
> Just praying that I get through my 13hr shift tonight without collapsing! Im an atheist though so I will be praying to Thor as my god of choice.
> If Chris Hemsworths biceps cant help me then nothing can!!LOL


Good luck !


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have had the curtains closed all morning and it's lovely and cool, just went out to the bin it's Bl**dy hot out there


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I just had to call whisp into the house from the garden, she was lying in full sun panting like mad, silly dog.
She's playing with a frozen bone toy in the living room now so I've shut the door.
She's got a couple of kongs in the freezer and an ice pack in her water.

You're right @catz4m8z it is like an oven out there, it felt like my skin was instantly on fire after stepping into the sun for a minute.
I've got a 20 minute walk back from volunteering at 2pm tomorrow, not looking forward to that.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We are by the sea so lower temperature along with a sea breeze.

Currently 28c

Waiting for a tesco delivery, supposed to be here between 11-12am, did have an update to say it had two more drop offs before us and would arrive between 11-11.30. Now the updating system isn‘t working, wondering if the vans broken down, will our food ever arrive?


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

My mobile is being affected by the heat, I can't get a clear line to anyone at the moment. Either they can't hear me, or I can't hear them.

I'm staying home and doing as little as I can get away with. I had a text message this morning saying I had a dental appointment tomorrow afternoon and I've cancelled that. I'm not even going into the garden to peg out washing.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hens are being sensible and staying in the woodland part of the garden which is shaded. They adore the heat.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> Hens are being sensible and staying in the woodland part of the garden which is shaded. They adore the heat.
> 
> View attachment 574776


My hens are doing the same, though they are still afraid of watermelon so I've given them some berries instead.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Internet says it's 35C outside currently. Indoors is still OK, downstairs it's about 18-19C, and I'm guessing it's about 22C upstairs (working on a PC doesn't help decrease hot air, of course!). It's supposed to peak at around 37C here, so hopefully it's not going to get much worse, especially as the sun is now off everything except the back wall.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hope every human and furry are doing OK.

According to my temperature thing on the computer it's 29C, but according to the met office it's either 30C or 28C ...... either way it's too hot.
As usual everything is closed and I'm not doing anything. 

Poor Bungo was panting like crazy earlier so I got him wet, thankfully he's stopped panting and is is front of the fan.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

it's up to 33.3 in my study - and that's with window and curtains shut and a bowl of ice in front of the fan


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m pet sitting at the moment so took out the pet sitting dogs and Ted for a quick walk at 7.30 in the woods. Then went to the horses and got them in as there’s no shade in their field
had a dog to visit (not doing any walks today) so went and played some games and did some enrichment with them. Back up to the horses to check on them, they were fine. Back to pet sitting dogs, they have a lot of windows in their house so I’ve kept the curtains shut, it’s not cool but not overly warm. Driving around in the van however, was like an oven!!

32 here currently, supposed to get to 35 and then 38 tomorrow!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bloody power cut here. I knew this would happen. Always happens if its too hot, too cold, too windy ..... the one thing I hate about living rurally


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

In the static van 26c
outside 31c

Temperature has suddenly risen three degrees in the last hour or two.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

It's 34.5c according to my dad's car in Reading 🥵. 25c in our living room at the moment.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

That’s quite intense outside Loki of course won’t pee. I can feel cold air coming out the house when I stand in the garden.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its 90 F in my back rooms. I could barely make the few feet to fill up the bird bath and seed containers it was so hot. .


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Going to have to go back out to the horses soon. Not looking forward to getting in the van! I’ve turned all my reptiles off too, I don’t think they need the extra heat today!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I just went out to the car and turned the engine on to see the temperature is, 44°C!!

Not sure if that is inside or outside the car.

I need medicinal ice cream but haven't bought any .


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Kaily said:


> I just went out to the car and turned the engine on to see the temperature is, 44°C!!
> 
> Not sure if that is inside or outside the car.
> 
> I need medicinal ice cream but haven't bought any .


I went to the shop earlier and all the ice creams had been raided!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Temperature is drifting down again here, now 29c.

Found out where my missing Tesco delivery has gone. The driver has said he tried to deliver but no one there so left a note. As we have been here all day and no note has magically appeared I suspect he has either gone to the wrong van on our site or went to the site next door which does have a similar name, but different postcode. I have instructions on how to get to the van on the delivery note which he must have ignored, somehow all the other drivers have managed to get to us with no issues, what more can I do.
Anyway, the delivery is going to come this evening so we won’t starve😁, OH made sure the girl that will be the driver was absolutely clear about everything, she said she has delivered to us before and remembered the site.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

34 here now!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Just opened the front door (east facing) to place a bag of rubbish on the step in readiness for binning and   . The blast of heat!!!!!
It's 26.5 indoors, and not too uncomfortable.

@Teddy-dog hope you're ok in that van. It must be an oven🥵🥵


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

SbanR said:


> @Teddy-dog hope you're ok in that van. It must be an oven🥵🥵


I’m about to head out in it. I’ll see what temperature it says! Would rather not but the horses come first of course!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Travelled down to Nuneaton today, it was horrendous, 38 in some parts we travelled through. Thank God for air con in our car and the premier inn is nice and cool. Meeting with my son and family for a meal here, was going to go to their's for a while but it's 36 here. Unbearable. So glad now we decided to break our journey by stopping here, I couldn't have endured the 7 hours it takes to get to my brothers. On to Hampshire tomorrow. Hope the heat breaks soon.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

34 here but no unbearable - I’ve just been to sit out in it for a bit - and fortunately my flat is cool. Sun gone from the front and trees shade the back. I’ve been wearing my neck fan quite a lot though - any time I felt a bit too hot I just pop that around my neck and it cools me down.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

This is just horrendous. Even if you go stand in the shade there is no difference in air temperature.
In a couple of hours I have to go to work. Even before the shift I will have to walk up the steepest hill in town to get there (and I am extremely overweight so its going to be a huge struggle).

Cant wait for retirement. I wouldnt be as bothered if I could just hide in the house!!LOL


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

catz4m8z said:


> This is just horrendous. Even if you go stand in the shade there is no difference in air temperature.
> In a couple of hours I have to go to work. Even before the shift I will have to walk up the steepest hill in town to get there (and I am extremely overweight so its going to be a huge struggle).
> 
> Cant wait for retirement. I wouldnt be as bothered if I could just hide in the house!!LOL


Sending support and sympathy. Hope the hill and shift are both easier than expected.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> This is just horrendous. Even if you go stand in the shade there is no difference in air temperature.
> In a couple of hours I have to go to work. Even before the shift I will have to walk up the steepest hill in town to get there (and I am extremely overweight so its going to be a huge struggle).
> 
> Cant wait for retirement. I wouldnt be as bothered if I could just hide in the house!!LOL


Also sending sympathy I remember 12 hr night shifts in a care home in the summer so hot !


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Van said it was pretty warm!! 🥵









Juno is ok though but he has used his poop as a pillow this afternoon










I feel for you @catz4m8z hope it cools off for you! Doesn’t feel quite as bad up at the yard here a bit of a breeze


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

The tortoise houses got to 48C today at it’s highest, I expect it will go higher than 50C tomorrow. Outside it was 37C so all the tortoises were loving life in the garden and sunbathing then going into the bushes for shade. Gave them all cucumbers as well for a bit of water.

The dogs have not enjoyed it but have mostly slept.

For me, it’s been ok as my office is north facing but the laptop has been overheating like mad, but good excuse to take a break


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Bloody power cut here. I knew this would happen. Always happens if its too hot, too cold, too windy ..... the one thing I hate about living rurally


Annoying aren't they?

We had one last week, they seem to happen here more at night time, we had one that lasted several hours last month as well, on the first day it reached 27C


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> View attachment 574799
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's me atm!!!


I've taken the dogs swimming several times today so they ate sorted & seem fine but I just really want a shower but can't ... & I really want to watch a bit of telly.
I kept getting really annoying messages from UKPN telling me how to keep cool ..... stop sending me f*@cking stupid messages & just tell me when it will be sorted!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I had to put my cardigan on earlier in the shade. We were sitting in it because it was more pleasant - and it encouraged Oscar to be in the shade too - but it was a bit cool. 

@catz4m8z hope your shift is okay. I shall be sharing the Polyester Pain tomorrow...my department is not cool. No aircon except in the room with the biggest scan machine and windows barely open.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I had to put my cardigan on earlier in the shade. We were sitting in it because it was more pleasant - and it encouraged Oscar to be in the shade too - but it was a bit cool.
> 
> @catz4m8z hope your shift is okay. I shall be sharing the Polyester Pain tomorrow...my department is not cool. No aircon except in the room with the biggest scan machine and windows barely open.


Cardigan 😱🙄🤣


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

This morning I was sitting in the shade, 34 degrees, and got goose bumps! I do this quite a lot, the funniest is when half of me is in the sun and the other half in the shade. Goose bumps even though I'm boiling hot and then I get so cold I shiver.

My splash pool decided to leak so I was taking the old liner out today. The metal sides of the pool were acting like a mirror. Stupidly hot! 

Quite a few wild fires happening. Worrying, everything is so dry and we had late rains so there's more plant stuff around. Won't get rain until October normally, though sometimes get freak hail stones.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Had to close the Windows and door as mozzies were coming in. Sat here now with two of the little barstewards annoying me and Isla


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

How was you're shift and the hill walk @catz4m8z ?


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

You can do your best to keep it cool but cats will be cats 🙄


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Terrible night. It was hot upstairs so I pulled the futon out downstairs this upset boxers for reasons only known to them. Sox started panting and I couldn’t calm him down. In the end I had to wipe his brow with a wet flannel and give him a dog ice cream. When he finally settled I was to scared to move to get my pillow so was uncomfortable all night.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

31 at the moment … high of 38 predicted here in dry old Essex 🥵

Today I’m trying with putting reflective, insulation sheets up at the south facing windows. Even with Venetian blinds shut you could still feel the heat radiating off the windows.

Hoping the sheets will hold it back and keep the room cooler 🤞

I’ve fed and watered the birds and put the rubbish out … and hunkering down indoors for the rest of the day.

So sorry for all of you who have no choice but go in to work ☹ Stay safe and well x


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

30C here today but only 20C in my living room and I'm wearing a sweater! 

I've brought Grisha inside and locked the porch gate because the silly fellow insisted on lying in the sun


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

8.15am before swimming 27C...........9.45amafter swimming 33C.

Afraid I've given in an got the aircon out, might have braved it had I been on my own, but old dogs and this heat do not go well together.
Thank goodness I have a tiny lounge. Easy to heat in winter and cool in summer


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

33 here at the moment!!

sorry you had a rubbish nights sleep @Boxer123 I didn’t sleep too well either, it was about 20 overnight.
Took the dogs out at 7am for a quick mooch and horses are in a hosed off. Will go back at lunch to check on them again


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Right they have just been out for a pee I’m to scared to let them out again. Is it best to leave them. They won’t pee in the garden so I have to walk them to the front of the house (30 seconds) it’s 35 here. 

Heatwave is ruining Lokis life.












Wants to play with ball


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Took my two out at 5.45 this morning. We managed a couple of hours before it got too hot. It was lovely.

Now I am playing a game I have devised called _how many ice creams can you eat before lunch time. _Think I might patent it .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Living room curtains drawn, fan on full and it's 26 already.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Indoors, sat in front of fan all curtains closed and sat in back of house where sun doesn't reach til about 2-2.30


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

26c inside
32c outside.

Managing to keep the van cool enough for comfort with a combination of windows on the north side open and curtains and windows closed on the south side. OH is having a siesta, Isla crashed out on the cool mat 
On the good side the solar panels are charging like fury and we have full batteries.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Got to 32C here yesterday, amazingly didn't feel too bad, highs of 29C here today yet it feels a lot worse, I'm doing nothing, same as yesterday yet I'm sweating like crazy and feel really poorly.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I had to put my cardigan on earlier in the shade. We were sitting in it because it was more pleasant - and it encouraged Oscar to be in the shade too - but it was a bit cool.
> 
> @catz4m8z hope your shift is okay. I shall be sharing the Polyester Pain tomorrow...my department is not cool. No aircon except in the room with the biggest scan machine and windows barely open.





Beth78 said:


> How was you're shift and the hill walk @catz4m8z ?


Work not as bad as I expected TBH (the advantage of being a pessimist who 'worst case scenario''s everything!).
Although I think its the first time Ive ever walked into the hospital and its actually been cooler then outside. The hospital seems to have dug up a thousand and 1 fans and even quite a few portable air cons for some areas. 
Extremely busy night so I was pretty much soaked in sweat the whole time and masks are really not fun in this weather.

I also survived the hill by giving myself tons of time to get up it!LOL
Currently 37C outside,
27.5C indoors.


And yet Ive seen pictures in the papers of people at the beach 'enjoying' this weather!! Surely they arent right in the head!?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its 102 F/ 39c outside and people arent' wearing hats ! madness.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Currently 38 degrees outside and 32.4 in my study. I am melting, but I froze lots of kongs yesterday for Ava so between those and her cool mat hopefully she will be ok.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

repeat post


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We've been spending much of our time half way up my garden chilling out under the walnut tree.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

37 here now. Hot hot! Drove past the local park, no one walking dogs thank god but a few people having picnics.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

This is officially UK record breaking heat.
I wonder if this will wake some people up to global warming.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Our weather station is Hampden CSG

It’s hotter than Dubai 😱


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rona said:


> Did have a few days away booked. I don't think we will be able to go


We couldn't go on our little break, it's far too hot, however, the lovely lady that owns the place has offered us a few days away in November for free.
She didn't need to do it but is a fellow old dog owner.
So, if you want a break in Wiltshire, near Salisbury, have a look at Blue Cottage


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> It’s hotter than Dubai 😱


ah, but Death Valley is currently 48C....so it could be much worse!! 🔥 😲


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve noticed that the humidity is low, 38% here which is unusual for the uk, normally it’s sky high which makes even an average warm day horrible.
Dubai‘s humidity is 65%


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Siskin said:


> I’ve noticed that the humidity is low, 38% here which is unusual for the uk, normally it’s sky high which makes even an average warm day horrible.
> Dubai‘s humidity is 65%


Is that as is on the coast ?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Beth78 said:


> Is that as is on the coast ?


Yes. Not much wind today though


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Humidity here is saying about 25% and we’re not by the coast so must be the heat? Tomorrow humidity says 60% but only about 23 degrees (thankfully!)


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Awful wild fires just outside London & other areas.
Just been watching SkyNews those poor people whose homes have been literally burnt to a crisp


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

willa said:


> Awful wild fires just outside London & other areas.
> Just been watching SkyNews those poor people whose homes have been literally burnt to a crisp


Only just seeing it now. Just awful. Poor people and animals.

And so many people seem to be drowning too.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

willa said:


> Awful wild fires just outside London & other areas.
> Just been watching SkyNews those poor people whose homes have been literally burnt to a crisp


How scary, I wonder if it was bbqs that started them.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Beth78 said:


> How scary, I wonder if it was bbqs that started them.


Or yobs who think it’s fun to start a fire. 
Several shops are saying they will no longer stock disposable bbq’s as they have been responsible for fires in the past as they get left behind still alight and not taken home and disposed of properly. There is a bbq and open fires ban where we are as the Heath is tinder dry. It’s amazing how many people think it doesn’t mean them or have one on the beach but right by the cliff which has a lot of growth on it. 
I suspect places like Amazon will continue to sell disposable bbq’s though.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Shocking .  Glass bottles can start fires. Ive been picking up bottles at our parks , they;re dangerous for dogs too.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There's been a huge field fire just up the road from us, 2 homes lost & poor farmer's lost his crops, but thankfully no one's been hurt.



huckybuck said:


> View attachment 574837
> 
> 
> Our weather station is Hampden CSG
> ...


I used to live over there, no idea how us kids were out in it all day like we were, on our bikes, building dens & scorpion hunting, I definitely can't cope with it nowadays!

Saying that, pretty much everyone had air conditioners in their homes.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I have really struggled today in the heat and last night was horrendous!

So lucky I had a day off work today, so I am grateful for that!

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Horrendous scenes of the wildfires on the News ☹

We back onto fields … I’ll be keeping my hosepipe attached, just in case.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We got a warning on iPhone app of smoke. No where near the fires as far as we know.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Tortoise house got to 52C at the highest point which was higher than I expected but an indication of good insulation I guess!

Tortoises have enjoyed it though and even now are out and about eating. It has gone overcast though, so maybe they are hoping for rain!

Had high temp alarms going off on one of my fish tanks which meant an urgent water change, problem was the water out the tap wasn’t much cooler.

Had a few fires locally damaging buildings. Looks like they started in sheds in the gardens.

Looking forward to a slight cool-down of temps but not too cool, it is summer after all


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

We;ve just had a thunderstorm and some much needed rain. W saw smoke in the sky from our park and it is along the A40 near northolt airport .


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I had to peg it across the car park when I finally got out of work as it was tipping down!

I was a bit warm earlier at work as I was having hot flushes too. Nothing but grumpy partners today - the poor ladies have been struggling but not complaining, we’ve had all the lights off, fans on. One man was very sarcastic and I had to bite my tongue very hard. Urgh.

Off tomorrow then back on Thursday and Friday for more fun and frolics.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> We;ve just had a thunderstorm and some much needed rain. W saw smoke in the sky from our park and it is along the A40 near northolt airport .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I was out early this morning for my monthly massage (and they have aircon - yay!). I'm glad I swapped my weekly online Pilates class to Thursday, though - it was so warm overnight the house has got noticeably warmer today as I couldn't cool it down late at night before bed. It got over 20C downstairs late afternoon, and several degrees warmer in my bedroom where my work desk is - the last few hours of work were not fun!

We have had a couple of small showers of rain early evening, which has taken the edge off things, so I am airing the house as best I can.

The cats are fine - Charlie is grumpy about not being allowed out, and Lorelei still wants regular snuggles, the daft cat! I decided to have a cooling lie down mid afternoon, only to immediately have a fluffy companion snuggle up close...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

The sky turns grey, and we had rain!!
12 drops

Saw my reflexologist today. Her daughter's cat woke her during the night, meowing.
She got up to check on her. Nothing wrong with the cat , so went back to bed.
But the cat kept meowing, so daughter got up again.
Smelt smoke, so looked around the house. Nothing.
Looked out the window.
Neighbour's wooden planter was on fire, and it was standing on decking!!!!
Husband ran round but couldn't rouse the neighbours!!! So he ran back, climbed over the fence with a hosepipe and put the fire out 😊


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

After an hour's badgering from my daughter we went to our usual beach at 7.30pm, only to find it was insanely busy & so noisy!

There was a lovely breeze though, & Rogue & Vanya both had a paddle.

Now sitting in front of the fan with an ice cold toffee apple cider


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Beth78 said:


> How scary, I wonder if it was bbqs that started them.


The chap being interviewed on radio 5 at 5.30, said he believed the fire started in a overheated compost heap 
I know my mum's went up in flames, many years ago, due to a bad mix of grass cuttings, apple branches and green leaves


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Ardath still wants her cuddles too... Luckily, I've been sleeping naked and she just can't abide bare skin. 😂


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

IT'S RAINING!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

A gritter has just gone down our rd!😯😯
11.20 and 30c in my bedroom, with two fans going 😭


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> We;ve just had a thunderstorm and some much needed rain. W saw smoke in the sky from our park and it is along the A40 near northolt airport .


I think that was why we got the smoke warning on the iPhone. I do wonder what’s starting all these fires.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> A gritter has just gone down our rd!😯😯


They'll be spreading sand or stone dust to absorb excess bitumen and stop the roads melting


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> The chap being interviewed on radio 5 at 5.30, said he believed the fire started in a overheated compost heap
> I know my mum's went up in flames, many years ago, due to a bad mix of grass cuttings, apple branches and green leaves


Ah that makes sense. My dad has been hosing ours down in the hot weather.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Honestly, you really cannot fix stupid. 
It was 39 degrees here yesterday afternoon.
Needed to go to B and Q yesterday. Almost there we passed a badly parked police car which we then saw the policeman had got someone on the ground and was making an arrest, turned into B and Q drive way and there was another badly parked police car with a police lady holding on to two other guys, She seemed to be doing ok so we did not stop to assist.
Went into B and Q and immediately saw people with a dog at the far end of the store, as we got closer there were staff with mops and buckets. They were cleaning up a mass of dog diarrhoea whilst the owners look on. 
Unfortunately a sign of heat stroke.
Luckily we did not have our corporate dog training wear on as we both train dogs, and people.
We needed the aisle beside poor dog. 
After it was all cleared up the owners walked towards the exit, I noticed the lady owner with her hand covering her mouth trying to hide herself giggling! 
What a COW.

Big shout out to the staff there at Hemel Hempstead who cleared up the mess but we think they should have made the owners clear it all up.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Poor dog I hope it was ok what idiots ! I didn’t even want to let the boys out for a wee yesterday.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Poor dog I hope it was ok what idiots ! I didn’t even want to let the boys out for a wee yesterday.


It's perfectly OK to let them out for a pee and a wander round the garden for 5 minutes or so, What is dangerous is travelling in a hot car or allowing them to lie in the sun, particularly on concrete where they can rapidly overheat.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Isla had a late evening walk last night, when OH came back with her it was almost dark and still about 28c.
This morning arrives and it’s raining, fantastic. (Never thought I would say that).
Checking on the weather radar there is a small rain cloud hanging over us. Hopefully this will lower the fire risk on the Heath slightly. With all these fires randomly happening I was becoming a little concerned

Interesting about the fire starting in the compost bin. It’s always a concern on farms with both silage and hay or straw. Silage needs to be stored damp with oxygen excluded as much as possible, so in a clamp well compressed and covered or wrapped tightly in bales. Hay and straw needs to be stored very dry to stop spontaneous combustion, it’s quite an art getting it right.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> The chap being interviewed on radio 5 at 5.30, said he believed the fire started in a overheated compost heap
> I know my mum's went up in flames, many years ago, due to a bad mix of grass cuttings, apple branches and green leaves


I took the lids off mine and watered them down, just in case 😬


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

When I went to bed last night I could smell wood smoke.

We back on to fields and the local oiks aren’t past starting a fire “for fun” 🙄 so I went out in my pj’s and popped a ladder up to my back fence to check. Thankfully, no signs over there so I could sleep in peace.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

My thermostat says 26(indoors) but it feel much cooler than that.
It's overcast and gloomy


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

well, we survived the hottest day on record in the UK...

Still about 28C here and normally Id be moaning but it feels balmy compared to the last 2 days!LOL Work last night was horrible, probably worse then the day before as the humidity felt alot higher (I could just feel the beads of sweat rolling down my face and back most of the night. yuk). Also face masks are not fun...god knows how staff on covid wards coped, you put me in full PPE and I would of collapsed instantly!.
On the plus side walking out of my oven of a ward this morning into the fresh cool air was total bliss!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's still 27 in doors, nasty and sticky outside, I'd love some rain just to cool things down but it doesn't look as if we are going to get any.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Last night was awful. I couldn’t sleep at all and the cats kept wanting to lie on me. It’s cooler today, but warmer than anticipated. About 24 although there is a breeze. Not a particularly cooling breeze but still a breeze. It’s a bit cooler indoors now but Mosi keeps wanting to sit on me which is not helping me to cool down


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

One good thing about yesterday was being able to dry 2 loads of laundry.
It feels so nice to be able to move around and do stuff without getting sweaty. I've done all the housework and cleaned the fridge whilst staying relatively cool. 
Still hasn't rained here though.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

26c here but a strong wind which has cooled things down a lot especially if out of the sun.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

17C here, but feels like 26C. I would have slept last night if I didn't have to get up at 6 for the plumber coming at 8, especially as I don't go to bed until 3am.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Opened the windows this morning hoping to cool the place down and just refresh the air, wished I hadn't as it's hotter inside now than it was this morning, even though it was supposed to be cooler today.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It’s been hot in here too today as I opened all the curtains. I think it’s going to take a few days before the bricks cool down fully. I almost fell asleep this afternoon as I was so hot.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I was just going to type, 'it's raining!' But before I could get to the apostrophe, it had stopped, lol.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Cooler today , thank goodness. Lots of advice on the telly about keeping dog cool but not mentioning about not leaving dogs in hot cars . Also , didnt see much advice about bunnies and piggies outside or left in hot conservatories .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> I think that was why we got the smoke warning on the iPhone. I do wonder what’s starting all these fires.


The youtube clip I put in my post . I have deleted it . Apparently , it showed a fire on th A2 in kent ! Some one was playing silly buggers. The fire here was a grass fire and the A 40 was shut while they dealt with it . Fortunately , afaik the woods didnt catch fire and there are no houses close by .


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Its been shocking the amount of fires. When they talked about risks of the heatwave I was thinking more about medical conditions and drownings, I dont think I considered how bad it would be from that perspective. Poor firemen must of been run ragged the last few days and some poor people have lost their homes.  
Even worse in Europe where tens of thousands have been evacuated and whole areas completely devastated. (I get super annoyed when people say its not that bad and their country is hotter or we are all moaning for nothing. They really dont get the point).

It still got up to 30C today in my front room so Ive had the fans on all day. Im in the SE though and I dont think we are cooling down as quickly as some regions!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> Its been shocking the amount of fires. When they talked about risks of the heatwave I was thinking more about medical conditions and drownings, I dont think I considered how bad it would be from that perspective. Poor firemen must of been run ragged the last few days and some poor people have lost their homes.
> Even worse in Europe where tens of thousands have been evacuated and whole areas completely devastated. (I get super annoyed when people say its not that bad and their country is hotter or we are all moaning for nothing. They really dont get the point).
> 
> It still got up to 30C today in my front room so Ive had the fans on all day. Im in the SE though and I dont think we are cooling down as quickly as some regions!



it was shocking seeing that on the news. Peoples homes just gone. We had rain tonight quite a lot it’s feeling cooler.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rona said:


> We couldn't go on our little break, it's far too hot, however, the lovely lady that owns the place has offered us a few days away in November for free.
> She didn't need to do it but is a fellow old dog owner.
> So, if you want a break in Wiltshire, near Salisbury, have a look at Blue Cottage


Have sent flowers 

Reasonable temperature here this morning, well compared to yesterday. Went for a 3 hour walk early and temp only went up one degree while I was out
Got a bit warm this afternoon and feels muggy now, hoping for a little thunder storm.
This house is quite good in the heat compared to last place, but as I've said before, it was built at a time when people took some pride in their work and not just thrown up with the cheapest materials


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

We've had a few hours of steady rain now, it's really cooling things down - and means I don't have to water toe veg 

Of course, the cat's arn't impressed... First too hot, and now wet! This is NOT what they ordered, human...


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Lots of rain here , thank goodness.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I'd planned to take Grisha to the vet today to get his Rabies vaccination, but as the temperature is forecasted to be 37C I've decided against it, 

He needs to have his jab before next Wednesday otherwise we have to wait 21 days before we can go abroad ....... not that we have any plans to do so 😲


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Still no here rain but hopeful as it is very gloomy this morning.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks very overcast this morning but it is cooler, rain forcast for tomorrow, hope they are right.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Much nicer today.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cooler here in Norfolk, so we might actually get the greenhouse finished & make a start on putting our new shed up today!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just got back from Sainsbury's and it's raining, that fine rain that soaks you, at least it's doing the gardens some good.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Next few days are going to be hot, 39 Tues. Sigh. 34 today. Friends are often delighted when they come to stay, but I don't enjoy the summer. 3 months with the shutters closed, like living in a cave.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

We went to have a look at where the fire was . It covers quite a few acres It looks bad but luckily it is just the grass fields . Hopefully the Muntjac deer are safe in the woods.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There's another field fire just up the road from us, our poor local farmers & wildlife


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> There's another field fire just up the road from us, our poor local farmers & wildlife


The damage if it is the crops and hay bundles alight will be devasting.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> The damage if it is the crops and hay bundles alight will be devasting.


Someone shared drone footage & it looks like most fields it got were just stubble, one still had straw waiting to be baled but thankfully the way the wind was blowing meant only a small corner of caught, the surrounding lane & footpaths are where we usually walk the dogs.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

There is a fire near to me too. I have smelt it for the last few hours, it is about 3 miles away and the size of 4 football pitches.

My neighbours had a big party and bbq yesterday. It worried me all day, smoke and fire blowing about. Unbelievably at midnight they then lit a great big fire pit!! We live on an estate of semis with small fenced gardens. I was aghast they could be so stupid. 

I felt like my life was in their hands


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kaily said:


> There is a fire near to me too. I have smelt it for the last few hours, it is about 3 miles away and the size of 4 football pitches.
> 
> My neighbours had a big party and bbq yesterday. It worried me all day, smoke and fire blowing about. Unbelievably at midnight they then lit a great big fire pit!! We live on an estate of semis with small fenced gardens. I was aghast they could be so stupid.
> 
> I felt like my life was in their hands



You can't believe how just how stupid some people can be, the thought of what one spark could have done.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Happy Paws2 said:


> You can't believe how just how stupid some people can be, the thought of what one spark could have done.


I am fuming.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> Someone shared drone footage & it looks like most fields it got were just stubble, one still had straw waiting to be baled but thankfully the way the wind was blowing meant only a small corner of caught, the surrounding lane & footpaths are where we usually walk the dogs.


Just seen a fire on the news was that near you ? It’s awful.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> Just seen a fire on the news was that near you ? It’s awful.


This is the one near us: Wroxham Barns closes due to blaze at field in Hoveton


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It’s just started to rain here in Essex - hope it lasts a while 🤞


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> This is the one near us: Wroxham Barns closes due to blaze at field in Hoveton


Poor farmers


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> It’s just started to rain here in Essex - hope it lasts a while 🤞


We’ve just had the briefest of showers, could almost count the raindrops. Winds dropped and it’s cloudy and humid hopefully a bit more rain to come


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> We’ve just had the briefest of showers, could almost count the raindrops. Winds dropped and it’s cloudy and humid hopefully a bit more rain to come


Stopped already ☹


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Stopped already ☹


Same here, it pretty much evaporated as it hit the ground!

We need a good steady shower really, enough to soak everything but not too hard or it will flood


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

We've had some heavy rain today and it was sustained enough to green up parts of the garden.

But tonight, some idiot is letting off fireworks! Grrrr!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Deguslave said:


> We've had some heavy rain today and it was sustained enough to green up parts of the garden.
> 
> *But tonight, some idiot is letting off fireworks! * Grrrr!


Had the same here last week, fireworks up the road at 11pm followed by 3 hours of loud music!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

41 at 10am this morning. Eurgh.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jaf said:


> 41 at 10am this morning. Eurgh.


Oh poor you. It's a delightful 22C here today..............loving it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jaf said:


> 41 at 10am this morning. Eurgh.



That's awful any sigh of it getting cooler. I hate the heat we managed to stay cool last week, just hoping we don't get another very hot spell.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

21C here, with rain showers and a 32pmh wind!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

rona said:


> Oh poor you. It's a delightful 22C here today..............loving it


It's too blinking cold
We've a fierce wind and it cuts right through you 🥶


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just been for a short stroll and a sit on a seat overlooking the sea. Cloudy, fairly windy, the occasional drop of rain and I do mean drop singular. Surprisingly warm


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

31C here, slightly cooler than it has been. We've had a heatwave since the middle of May and no sign of it cooling down My poor boys have forgotten what it's like to be taken for a walk. It did rain on Friday evening for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We’ve had a fair bit of rain over the last week this morning was very windy and grey. Great weather for walking boxers.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It _might_ rain here tomorrow. Please, please rain. The crops are growing and the fields as dry as dust.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Supposed to be some rain here tonight and tomorrow. The grass on our pitch is brown and everywhere is as dry as a bone. I can’t find any details but there was a fire on a nearby heat, does worry me


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I feel like we have had a fair bit of rain but our village duck pond is drying out  and the ducks are leaving.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> I feel like we have had a fair bit of rain but our village duck pond is drying out  and the ducks are leaving.


Same with a pond I pass on one of my client's walks


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

It seems like it’s rained non stop here since the heat but obviously still had much less than an average year.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Still no rain here at all but a 24% chance tomorrow 🤞.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> I feel like we have had a fair bit of rain but our village duck pond is drying out  and the ducks are leaving.





simplysardonic said:


> Same with a pond I pass on one of my client's walks


At Pagham where we go every year for a mini break by the sea, the local water authority (Portsmouth) have just filled a small pond with water.
Can't imagine many doing that


It's so muggy here and the rain they were forecasting has now been changed to scattered light showers, with not everyone getting them


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Only a 13% chance now.

I wish more people would put bowls of water out for the wildlife. I have three in my garden. The hedgehog was having a long drink from one the other day - until Alfie saw it, he only barked thankfully, I got him in and hedgehog trotted off. Daisy just watched with wonder.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The paving slabs on the terrace are wet so it looks like we got some of the rain promised during the night … not sure how much.

More promised for today and tomorrow 🤞


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It has rained a little here. Very short splatter of rain lasting about a minute Each time. Very humid out, 86%


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We had very heavy rain over night, clearing up now but still overcast.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We had a bit of rain here finally! Bit cooler but still humid.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

35 here. Been playing spot the cloud. Failed.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

It started raining heavily. I got excited, opened the front door to watch 😸
It stopped after only a few minutes 😢


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Where my rain? 😪


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Heavy rain here for a while. Caught me by surprise.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Still no rain here in goodness knows how long.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

We have promise of rain next week, think Wednesday has a 60% chance, fingers crossed.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

We've been forecast rain for most of the coming week, but this weekend has been overcast and damp, but not raining.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It comes to something when we are all looking forward to some rain instead of moaning about it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> It comes to something when we are all looking forward to some rain instead of moaning about it.


Except my neighbour … but, she moans about absolutely everything 🙄


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It’s absolutely roasting here today, 34c. No idea where this came from as not forecasted


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I actually feel like I'm about to combust! It's cooling down for the rest of the week but more 30 degree weather to come next week apparently 

I moved to Norfolk because I remembered all the wet miserable holidays we had here


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Went for a walk at Hanningfield reservoir yesterday (Essex) and saw just how low the water level is at the moment 

Those pale stretches of “beach” either side are usually covered largely by the water

There was a strong brackish smell too from the exposed weed.

A hosepipe ban is on it’s way …

People really need to stop hosing down their cars and grass! 🤬

It’s a good place for a stroll though. We parked at the Visitor Centre then walked through the woods (lots of shade) to the Fishing Lodge for coffee on the outside terrace overlooking the water.

Then strolled back to have a sandwich lunch in the VC and watch the birds and squirrels at the feeders 🙂


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m surprised Anglia water hasn’t started to mutter about hosepipe bans, no rain for weeks apart from a few tiny showers that just about wet the ground. Mostly arable and they all have watering systems as Suffolk’s a dry county anyway, the area by the coast is regarded as semi desert in rainfall terms.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know I shouldn't really but before we gat a ban here, the next couple of nights I'm using the hosepipe on our potato pots, nothing else the lawn and the plants can look after themselves but I'm watering my potatoes while we can.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I know I shouldn't really but before we gat a ban here, the next couple of nights I'm using the hosepipe on our potato pots, nothing else the lawn and the plants can look after themselves but I'm watering my potatoes while we can.


Better to use grey water for that. Do you have a shower? Bath ? Wash up ?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I know I shouldn't really but before we gat a ban here, the next couple of nights I'm using the hosepipe on our potato pots, nothing else the lawn and the plants can look after themselves but I'm watering my potatoes while we can.


I don’t know if this is of any help to you at all









Disabled and Over 65s - Hosepipe Ban - Hosepipe Ban


Under laws that control water restrictions/hosepipe bans, there are no special exemptions for anyone over 65, disabled people and disabled blue badge holders. So these groups still have to stick to the hosepipe ban in the eyes of the law. However, all water companies are allowed to make their...




hosepipeban.org.uk


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Better to use grey water for that. Do you have a shower? Bath ? Wash up ?


If Mr and Mrs HP are anything like me, carrying a heavy watering can any distance is impossible, luckily I have a husband who can


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> If Mr and Mrs HP are anything like me, carrying a heavy watering can any distance is impossible, luckily I have a husband who can


Good point as you can see I’ve been researching water saving tips.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Where I live there's no mains water drains. All grey water goes into the ground, mine goes to my neighbours olive trees. I guess that means it's harder for the water company, there's a desalination plant up the coast which is pumping water to our empty town deposits. 

We have water saving laws like car washing must be at car wash places. But golf courses use massive, massive amounts of water. The November rains produce deadly floods and none of the water is caught. We are a long way from organised.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Siskin said:


> I’m surprised Anglia water hasn’t started to mutter about hosepipe bans, no rain for weeks apart from a few tiny showers that just about wet the ground. Mostly arable and they all have watering systems as Suffolk’s a dry county anyway, the area by the coast is regarded as semi desert in rainfall terms.


Ssssshhhh!

I've lost most of my veggies this year, because I've all but stopped watering, peas and beans I shall keep for seeds for next year 
Beets are still hanging on as are the tomatoes, but no hose = no big beef tomatoes, a watering can just doesn't do it😟 
I know Anglian water has not introduced a ban (I know😳! I am shooketh too)
But 
And I know I'm only one person 
But 
As my garden/plants/veggies take 2 X 2 hrs of full pressure water a day, to keep green and flourishing
I don't want to make one more likely


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The buddhlia is looking as if dying might be a good option. Grass is crispy now


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I just looked up to see if Thames water are introducing a hosepipe ban and found out that we are giving our water away.

I guess I can still use mine then.

Water transferred from London to Berkshire to stop county hosepipe ban


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

It's not easy but I use my washing up water to water my apple trees and the raised flower bed, I've been doing this for years and am more than happy to use 'grey water' to keep my plants alive rather than pour it down the drain.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

As seawater levels are rising due to global warming, it makes sense to build desalination plants to provide fresh water, whilst lowering sea levels 😉


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My dirty car can now be seen as a virtue ☺

Still so many people obsessed with having a clean car.

Yes, spot clean it to remove bird poop which can stain the paint as well as ensure lights, reg plates and windows are clean, but at the moment pouring gallons of precious water over a car is so wasteful and unnecessary imo.

I’ve been saving grey water in the kitchen and it’s shocking how much is produced, which hitherto I gave no thought to. Now, it’s used on the plants.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> My dirty car can now be seen as a virtue ☺
> 
> Still so many people obsessed with having a clean car.
> 
> ...


I saw a toilet where the basin is on top so when you wash your hand it fills the toilet it is quite clever.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

We're 25C at the moment, dry as a bone and my neighbours are talking about having a BBQ!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> I saw a toilet where the basin is on top so when you wash your hand it fills the toilet it is quite clever.


I've seen that, I follow someone who moved to Japan on youtube and her toilet is set up like that I think.
I've also seen (again in Japan) that you have a bath, then you set something up so the washing machine takes the bathwater (the machine uses fresh to rinse the clothes, but uses the grey water first). 
We could learn a few things from the Japanese it seems.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Just had a guy knock my door to tell me they're digging up the pavements this week to lay broadband cables. Rather them than me in this heat!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> I saw a toilet where the basin is on top so when you wash your hand it fills the toilet it is quite clever.


Sounds ingenious 🙂

I may be getting a bit OTT now but even contemplating taking a couple of plastic containers in the shower with me. 

Stood at the edge of the shower tray, they could catch quite a lot of the water that misses or splashes off me, rather than disappearing down the drain 😁


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Deguslave said:


> We're 25C at the moment, dry as a bone and my neighbours are talking about having a BBQ!


I overheard someone at the local recycling centre this morning bemoaning the fact they had been emailed by Center Parcs and told bbq’s were prohibited on the complex.

Oh boo hoo! It’s in a forest for Crike’s sake! 🙄


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> I've seen that, I follow someone who moved to Japan on youtube and her toilet is set up like that I think.
> I've also seen (again in Japan) that you have a bath, then you set something up so the washing machine takes the bathwater (the machine uses fresh to r





Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds ingenious 🙂
> 
> I may be getting a bit OTT now but even contemplating taking a couple of plastic containers in the shower with me.
> 
> Stood at the edge of the shower tray, they could catch quite a lot of the water that misses or splashes off me, rather than disappearing down the drain 😁


Every little helps.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

We're on such such thick clay ground, and have lots of trees out the front...I'm really worried about if it rains hard, last time that happened, some cracks appeared in the walls 🙈

I had to pull up loads of plants yesterday and soak them in a bucket of water, and now everything is going back in with water retaining granules. I figure it's better than nothing.
Might plant tropical next year, and just wrap the garden in fleece for winter 
A south facing garden, with barely any shade, is not great 😟


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I overheard someone at the local recycling centre this morning bemoaning the fact they had been emailed by Center Parcs and told bbq’s were prohibited on the complex.
> 
> Oh boo hoo! It’s in a forest for Crike’s sake! 🙄


BBQ’s totally banned in the whole area here as the fire risk is enormous. Tesco’s however, are still selling the disposable ones. Mentally composing an email to them at the moment. Many other supermarkets are banning selling the disposable type, Tesco’s should do also especially at the moment


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Deguslave said:


> Just had a guy knock my door to tell me they're digging up the pavements this week to lay broadband cables. Rather them than me in this heat!


They might start work at 5am to beat the heat; have an afternoon break then resume in the evening
My council started bin collections at 6.30 this morning


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

SbanR said:


> They might start work at 5am to beat the heat; have an afternoon break then resume in the evening
> My council started bin collections at 6.30 this morning


They'd have to start late afternoon and work through the night to beat the sun and heat here, I'm on the north east coast and get the sun rising right in front of my flat, lol.

As long as they knock out my upstairs neighbours Alexa, I don't mind when they work. It would be interesting to see how they cope when they can't get Alexa to order their coffee and macdonalds, lol.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The Council planted baby trees at our park last year and they look like they are dying. Ive been in touch with our local Councillors to see if they can get the council to water them .

Ive ben saving water by having less baths


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I've been doing a thorough tidy and clean of the house today, just the mopping to do now.
It's so hot though, I've been sweating buckets. When I'm finished I will have a nice cool shower to freshen myself up.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

My neighbour just emptied a pretty big paddling pool full of water onto their gravel - even though the hedge could have desperately done with the water...his kid didn't even use the pool, and he's filling it up again!
We're, amazingly, not on a hose pipe ban yet....but really!?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

It just makes the day so long I don’t know what to do with myself.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Boredom and heat a lethal combination. I can feel an ice cream binge coming on


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Kaily said:


> Boredom and heat a lethal combination. I can feel an ice cream binge coming on


Our corner shop is out of ice cream and it's too hot to walk to the village centre so no ice cream for me. I did make a smoothy with frozen berries earlier wich was nice and cold.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking ahead
Been and stocked up


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> It just makes the day so long I don’t know what to do with myself.


I’m binge watching The Good Wife on catch up ☺


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> I’m binge watching The Good Wife on catch up ☺


I’m in a funk I don’t want to watch more telly. Yesterday I got up went for a 5 mile run/walk, played in the garden with boxers, went for a swim, came home took the boxers for a short pee walk and it was only 11am !


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> I’m in a funk I don’t want to watch more telly. Yesterday I got up went for a 5 mile run/walk, played in the garden with boxers, went for a swim, came home took the boxers for a short pee walk and it was only 11am !


Have a siesta Boxer; recharge your batteries


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just cancelled Archie's hydro for Friday............far too hot for an old dog to be out in


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Have a siesta Boxer; recharge your batteries


We do but then it’s still only 1pm  I’m so grumpy in this heat.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Fellow haters of summer unite. So much of this is me except I just don't care now. I'm perfectly happy to turn down all invites in favour of a cool shower, pyjamas and book reading with a fan (and happily say so instead of using my dog as an excuse - she's much too old to go out). I can't understand the need to go out and enjoy the sun whilst it lasts. I'lll go out and enjoy the rain instead.









‘I go outside, feel miserable and come home burnt to a crisp’: the people who hate summer


It’s the breeziest, most laid-back season – or is it? For a sun-scorched minority, the warmest months of the year are an endurance test of forced jollity and unrealistic expectations




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I ache more in the hot weather, as the temperatures rise, so does the level of pain I'm in.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> Fellow haters of summer unite. So much of this is me except I just don't care now. I'm perfectly happy to turn down all invites in favour of a cool shower, pyjamas and book reading with a fan (and happily say so instead of using my dog as an excuse - she's much too old to go out). I can't understand the need to go out and enjoy the sun whilst it lasts. I'lll go out and enjoy the rain instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s terrible but I’m so excited for winter. Nothing better than a blanket, hot chocolate and a good book. Loki can get out and do his hour long lunch time pee mail. I’ve promised myself tomorrow I won’t be grumpy !


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> It’s terrible but I’m so excited for winter. Nothing better than a blanket, hot chocolate and a good book. Loki can get out and do his hour long lunch time pee mail. I’ve promised myself tomorrow I won’t be grumpy !


The good news is that it’s almost September.

That all said, for me, my Reynaurds disappears almost in summer and the roses in the front garden are blooming again. I forget how lovely that is. (note to self for next June)


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Beth78 said:


> Our corner shop is out of ice cream and it's too hot to walk to the village centre so no ice cream for me. I did make a smoothy with frozen berries earlier wich was nice and cold.


I live in London, there are shops on every corner.



Boxer123 said:


> It’s terrible but I’m so excited for winter. Nothing better than a blanket, hot chocolate and a good book. Loki can get out and do his hour long lunch time pee mail. I’ve promised myself tomorrow I won’t be grumpy !


I think winter is going to be a bit scary with fuel bills. I like spring, mild, full of promise and blossom.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> We do but then it’s still only 1pm  I’m so grumpy in this heat.


Hang on in there. Thunderstorms predicted for next week🌩⛈🌧🌦🥶


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> I live in London, there are shops on every corner.
> 
> 
> I think winter is going to be a bit scary with fuel bills. I like spring, mild, full of promise and blossom.


I’ll probably be back on moaning then


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I will have to postpone our family BBQ for the weekend after next (for son's birthday) as although very unlikely, I couldn't imagine if a spark set a fire in the Nextdoor meadow 

I'm already worried enough about the cows!


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

My friend lives in an old house, his room is on the 3rd floor with a ceiling window that beams heat in straight from the sun. The last heat wave his room nearly reached 60C, he was temped to put a joint of beef in there just to see if he could slow cook it!

We had a picnic today to get him out of the house so he could keep reasonably cool.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I've just started using all my washing up water on the garden, well, my bit of it. It may not be much and I don't know what half the plants are in the flower bed but it attracts so many insects I really want to give it the best chance I can.
We could really do with some rain. I took a two hour bus ride through countryside yesterday and it really hit me to see how brown and barren looking everywhere is, and wonder will the farming ever recover.😩


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> I’m in a funk I don’t want to watch more telly. Yesterday I got up went for a 5 mile run/walk, played in the garden with boxers, went for a swim, came home took the boxers for a short pee walk and it was only 11am !


You shame me 😐😉


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

31 today, here in Essex.

Hoping the potential rain forecast over the coming days doesn’t dissipate 🙏🏻











At least the temperature should be dropping 🤞


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I am praying to mother nature for a nice big thunderstorm next week. We hardly ever get thunder storms here in Reading.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> 31 today, here in Essex.
> 
> Hoping the potential rain forecast over the coming days doesn’t dissipate 🙏🏻
> 
> ...


It’s pretty much the same in Suffolk with a lesser percentage chance of rain. There’s a lovely Rowen tree near our pitch which looks as if its succumbed. Leaves have turned brown and all the berries are dropping before they ripen, hoping it recovers as the birds love the fruit

As an aside. I was watching a farmer on YouTube harvest a field of wheat which he had grown for the milling industry which means it would be used for making flour amongst other things. Milling wheat needs to have a protein level of 15% to be suitable, but when it was tested it was only 12.6% so will have to be sold for animal feed. The reason it was so low in protein? Lack of nitrogen fertiliser as well as the lack of rain. Farmers cut back on nitrogen this year due to the high prices, it will be the same next year, so there could easily be a world wide shortage of flour. Interestingly he also mentioned that he is doubtful about putting in crops now for next year as he will lose a huge amount on it. The inputs in planting a crop are now so high and the crop prices have not risen accordingly that he will lose a lot of money. He is thinking of taking advantage of a government scheme where he plants a suitable mix of plants for insects for two years so that he doesn‘t go under and end up having to sell his farm. He just cannot believe that he is thinking of doing this as his whole life has been producing food for people.
So if you are able to make your own bread (we have a breadmaker) buy as much flour as you are able. It can be stored in a freezer if wrapped correctly for up to 2 years


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

On Countryfile the other week they showed a farmer who doesn’t use fertiliser or weed killers. He doesn’t plough after harvest, leaving the plants to feed the soil. The soil structure and essential organisms etc. aren’t destroyed.

His yields and earnings compared favourably with the non-eco farmer, if my memory serves me right.

It made more sense to me.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> On Countryfile the other week they showed a farmer who doesn’t use fertiliser or weed killers. He doesn’t plough after harvest, leaving the plants to feed the soil. The soil structure and essential organisms etc. aren’t destroyed.
> 
> His yields and earnings compared favourably with the non-eco farmer, if my memory serves me right.
> 
> It made more sense to me.


Was it that program, or possibly another one on Countryfile, where they analysed the soil structure and organisms and his came out far better.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> On Countryfile the other week they showed a farmer who doesn’t use fertiliser or weed killers. He doesn’t plough after harvest, leaving the plants to feed the soil. The soil structure and essential organisms etc. aren’t destroyed.
> 
> His yields and earnings compared favourably with the non-eco farmer, if my memory serves me right.
> 
> It made more sense to me.


We use Charles Downing’s no dig method here which sounds like the same for domestic plots and allotments. No weed killer and completely organic. I grow comfry and use that as a feed to keep the plants strong, and this autumn or early spring I’ll mulch it all. My plan is, apart from the roses and fruit trees, to have more drought tolerant planting in place.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> On Countryfile the other week they showed a farmer who doesn’t use fertiliser or weed killers. He doesn’t plough after harvest, leaving the plants to feed the soil. The soil structure and essential organisms etc. aren’t destroyed.
> 
> His yields and earnings compared favourably with the non-eco farmer, if my memory serves me right.
> 
> It made more sense to me.


Although most have not gone full bore on this, still using fertilizer. Most around here, and I'm sure more and more UK wide are using the no til method


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Was it that program, or possibly another one on Countryfile, where they analysed the soil structure and organisms and his came out far better.


Yep 🙂

Adam Henson was impressed with the other farmer’s results and was going to look into it for his own farm going forward.

It has to be better for the planet than chemical overdosing, surely?

Just as in my garden, I don’t use pesticides and my garden isn’t overrun with insect pests. The birds and frogs keep the status quo and the pests help feed them and their young.

The plants in my garden are chosen to encourage beasties … I even have a patch of nettles 🙂


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

My neighbours are enthusiastic gardeners to say the least. They are out there everyday, planting, mowing, weeding etc, but are always jealous of the flowers that grow in my garden.

All I do is mow when its looking straggly, and leave the birds to do the planting. I've got wildflowers galore and a beautiful display of evening promises and I've no idea where any of them have come from. There's even a tree bumblebee nest in the bush and as swapsies she had over 4lb of blackberries from my garden.

Nature knows best, she doesn't need us telling her what to do.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> On Countryfile the other week they showed a farmer who doesn’t use fertiliser or weed killers. He doesn’t plough after harvest, leaving the plants to feed the soil. The soil structure and essential organisms etc. aren’t destroyed.
> 
> His yields and earnings compared favourably with the non-eco farmer, if my memory serves me right.
> 
> It made more sense to me.


i wonder what the yield of the crops are like exactly in comparison with other farms especially with weeds in the crop. If you can get the crop growing quickly enough to smother weeds then there will be a limited success. Weeds that out compete the crop affect yield, black grass has been very prevalent this year and has caused a lot of issues. If left in situ it has the ability to stunt the growth of everything near it as it grows, if left in place it grows quite large and has a lot of tillers (producing seed heads). Each seed head has over 200 seeds, one plant could easily have 10 seed heads producing even more black grass plants in the crop for next year. I would be interested to know how he deals with that. I know that some farms employ people to go through fields pulling out each individual black grass plant from the crop. This takes several weeks or back breaking work and the only people that will do this is seasonal workers from other countries. It’s also quite an expense.
Many farmers are not ploughing the land these days, they either low or no till when planting into the stubble. This is being heavily used when planting next years crop of oil seed rape which is happening now as the stalks of the previous crop hide the tiny plants from pigeons and the flea beetle which can kill off the plants.
No or low till is not suitable for all soils however. Fine on lighter soils, but heavier clay soils benefit from a plough or some form of tillage in order to make the soil light enough for the plants to grow roots down into the soil.
There are of course natural fertilisers such as animal and human waste, but these aren’t always available in the quantities for an arable farmer. Treated human waste known as digestate is being used in greater quantities although there are quite a few regulations over its use in fields. Already there are issues with people complaining about smells in the countryside from muck spreading, I dread to think how some will view human waste in fields😁
On the 28th of August Countryfile will have an interview with an arable farmer near Liverpool and the problems he’s had this year with his crops and lack of rain. He is a no or low till farmer, he does use some fertilises but also leaves the chopped straw from the previous years crop in the field and a local stables provides some horse manure. This year he hasn’t used much manufactured fertiliser as he couldn’t afford to buy it. His yields are down this year. He’s also had straw set alight by kids which luckily they were able to stop before it went into a field of wheat.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I can’t remember all the details from the programme (probably on iplayer) but the seed mix is different … the “eco” crop contained many different types and were taller. The modern seed is one single type and much shorter.

The eco crop outgrew the weeds.

Obviously, that’s a simplification … there’s a lot more to it 🙂


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

30c here, my poor husband is a postie that has to be out in this. He drinks 4 litres while working. The cut off point for the Royal mail is 35c!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

HarlequinCat said:


> 30c here, my poor husband is a postie that has to be out in this. He drinks 4 litres while working. The cut off point for the Royal mail is 35c!


My step dad is a postie he was roasting yesterday.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> My step dad is a postie he was roasting yesterday.


I know, it must be hard work for them walking at pace in this! I think the company wants them to start working later so they'll be walking the hottest part of the day longer too


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Its the couriers I feel for as well. Driving in a hot van and then having to carry heavy boxes before getting back into a hot van.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Deguslave said:


> Its the couriers I feel for as well. Driving in a hot van and then having to carry heavy boxes before getting back into a hot van.


I used to work in a chip shop. In the summer we played a game of how many people will tell us it is hot in here.I couldn’t do that now I can barely move in this heat.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I can’t remember all the details from the programme (probably on iplayer) but the seed mix is different … the “eco” crop contained many different types and were taller. The modern seed is one single type and much shorter.
> 
> The eco crop outgrew the weeds.
> 
> Obviously, that’s a simplification … there’s a lot more to it 🙂


Interesting. The reason why a shorter stalk is grown is that it’s not so affected by high winds or heavy rainfall that easily flattens the crop so that the combine can’t pick it up. If a crop is flattened before its ripe it doesn’t recover terribly well and dies off.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

My neighbours have been jet washing their decking for the last half an hour, unbelievable! 

Same neighbours that had a bbq and fire pit burning for a party a few weeks ago. I can feel my blood pressure rising


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Recent satellite picture. Looks like a desert!

Source


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

And it's going be be some time until it goes green again.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Norfolk, Suffolk, Essex and Kent look very burnt to a frazzle. Incredible picture


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

☹


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hoping these coming thunderstorms bring rain! I'll be out dancing in it as I'm sure will many other people! Our poor cherry trees are looking sad 
Remember to put water out for the wildlife, they will be parched!
We've been told the bin men will be coming earlier than normal this week too. The recycling comes early at about 7am, but rubbish is usually after 11am, sometimes after lunch, so they're telling people to make sure it's out early as they are sending them round before it gets too hot. Good idea.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Norfolk, Suffolk, Essex and Kent look very burnt to a frazzle. Incredible picture


All the fields in Cambridgeshire and our parks are parched, no green anywhere.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Sarah H said:


> Hoping these coming thunderstorms bring rain! I'll be out dancing in it as I'm sure will many other people! Our poor cherry trees are looking sad
> Remember to put water out for the wildlife, they will be parched!
> We've been told the bin men will be coming earlier than normal this week too. The recycling comes early at about 7am, but rubbish is usually after 11am, sometimes after lunch, so they're telling people to make sure it's out early as they are sending them round before it gets too hot. Good idea.


And put our loads of buckets when it rains. I’ve got five waiting to be filled and hoping I don’t jinx it. The ground is so dry that any torrential rain will flood but buckets, water butts will collect it.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> And put our loads of buckets when it rains. I’ve got five waiting to be filled and hoping I don’t jinx it. The ground is so dry that any torrential rain will flood but buckets, water butts will collect it.


Yes great idea! We have a water butt that we quickly used up to water the pot plants.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There’s hasn’t been any water in the butt for weeks now, we’ve had to use tap water for the few pots we have here. It’s pretty flat on the pitch and when there’s heavy rain we end up with a lake for a short time before it all sinks in, the soil is pretty sandy.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

When it rains here it's either a few drops or torrential. The farmers go and dig channels so more rain goes in the fields. Sadly no rain due till October at best. When it does rain the houses leak badly, lots put plastic sheets over the doors.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I have water everywhere in my garden for the wildlife. Saw a wasp drinking from the one in the orchard area this morning and my pond is being drained every night by nocturnal visitors.............foxes, hedgehogs and cats.
I found a barrel top which I put into the front garden. Caught this one making good use of that 
Video..........click to view
MVI_2477 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Was in there nearly 20 minutes


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

We're now on a weather alert for thunder storms, including the risk of power cuts. That should help with the fuel bills.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

It rained here late yesterday afternoon - for all of two minutes! 

Yesterday was the first time for weeks I've been able to walk the dogs without fear of us all suffering from heat stroke, and that was quite by accident!

As it appeared not to be too hot decided to take the boys with me to do some shopping. Sod's law the sun came out as soon as we reached town. I parked the car near to where I knew we'd find some shade, got them out and went for a walk 

Did we enjoy ourselves? Shade, shade and more shade than I'd anticipated which was a lovely surprise. And as a bonus, we not only discovered another park to visit, but a small restaurant located in a quiet cool courtyard for coffee and pizza.

My shopping suffered though because there's only Spar in my local town that has any shade and that wasn't the supermarket I needed to go too. Not to worry though , tomorrow I'll leave the boys at home and go and do a quick shop on my own!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> It rained here late yesterday afternoon - for all of two minutes!
> 
> Yesterday was the first time for weeks I've been able to walk the dogs without fear of us all suffering from heat stroke, and that was quite by accident!
> 
> ...


Sox would be interested to hear more about this pizza.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

For the last two nights there has been a fairly heavy dew from round about 8pm, prior to that there had been none, early mornings have been misty. The wind is coming off the sea at the moment and feels quite cool in comparison to the heat, according to friends who swim regularly, the sea temp is 21c closer to the shore. It’s quite an odd situation, I think the mist is from sea frets which usually form when the sea and air temperature is radically different.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Sox would be interested to hear more about this pizza.


The Schnauzer boys say Sox is welcome to join then 'cos they don't like pizza. 

They're Germans you know and more into strudel and sauerkraut!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I've got 3 water bowls (plant saucers of various sizes) out in the back garden and 1 in the front. I just saw loads of sparrows lining up for a splash about in the one in the shade, lovely to see. The pigeons like the bigger bowl in the middle of the lawn as long as the dogs aren't out. The hedgehog comes out later for a drink too.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

It's gone really dark! Please rain!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> And put our loads of buckets when it rains. I’ve got five waiting to be filled and hoping I don’t jinx it. The ground is so dry that any torrential rain will flood but buckets, water butts will collect it.


Great idea, thank you.

I've tried putting something out for wildlife before, but it never gets used where I put it, need to find somewhere else but I don't have many options, one of the neighbours has a cat, and we get cats walk through too and apart from what I have in my raised flower bed, no shelter what so ever.  so the poor birds don't feel safe enough.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jaf said:


> It's gone really dark! Please rain!


Any luck?


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

stuaz said:


> View attachment 575955
> 
> Recent satellite picture. Looks like a desert!
> 
> Source


Oh my gosh, it looks terrible


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

rona said:


> Any luck?


Sadly not a drop. 41 tomorrow.

Still should be careful what I wish for as it doesn't usually rain in august, but I have had hail stones big enough to damage the plaster. One year it was weather like this, the hail made a river and I was driving! Scary.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I must not be drinking enough as I keep waking up with headaches. The boys are fed up with the heat. It’s 80% chance of rain at the moment for Tuesday I hope it comes.


----------



## Soph x (8 mo ago)

Definitely don't have it as bad as some of you, this heatwave seems to be being nicer around where I am compared to the last one when we got to 40° 🥵

Still though, am currently starfished in bed infront of the fan with Goose.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I feel like an oven ready chicken being cooked in a microwave. Still all white but hot throughout .

Glad to say I don't eat meat.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

29c outside, 27c in the static, far too warm for humans and dogs. Hardly any wind today. Supposed to be the hottest day here of this mini heatwave. Hopefully we will get some rain next week although it seems to be reducing In probability according to the weather apps


----------



## Soph x (8 mo ago)

Despite the heat, Goose is still insisting on her afternoon nap cuddle. I'm melting underneath her 🥵


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

A muntjac and her baby has been coming to the bird bath for a drink even just now when OH was sat out under the tree. Just as well Isla wasn’t with him


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I have set my alarm for 5am tomorrow, instead of 6. Can't wait to get out with the dogs when it is cool. The earlier we go the longer we can stay out


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Siskin said:


> A muntjac and her baby has been coming to the bird bath for a drink even just now when OH was sat out under the tree. Just as well Isla wasn’t with him


I had mum and baby in my garden at 5:30 this morning but they saw me draw the curtains and left. I have put a washing up bowl of water under the apple tree in case they come back tomorrow 😁


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just had a bat come into my living room!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I have been having to leave the door off the hen bedroom to get some air inside otherwise they’d cook!

I have 2 hens who insist on sitting on top of the bedroom house until I go down and pick them up and put them to bed.

One has just laid an egg. Its a soft one (which I think is due to the heat and the extra fruit I’ve been giving to up their water intake) but as it’s spread and run over the top of the house it’s started to cook!!!!!


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

rona said:


> Just had a bat come into my living room!


Can I borrow him, I'm inundated with moths!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Just had a bat come into my living room!


Wow, that’s a dear diary entry.
I had two young wrens fly in a few weeks ago. Dog was astounded


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Deguslave said:


> Can I borrow him, I'm inundated with moths!



Apart from the very small moths which we have a few of I had seen any of the large ones for years.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Mugginess started  

20c at 5am, 21c at 6am...........already feeling like an oven


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Some damn inconsiderate selfish people last night. Really warm muggy night and a neighbour come out in their garden at 10, with a group of mates shouting and screaming, then the overwhelming smell of smoke comes in through the windows. Had to shut them in the end because the noise and the smell. I dont even think they were next door. They must have annoyed a lot of people last night. Lasted til past 2.30am 😪


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> I have been having to leave the door off the hen bedroom to get some air inside otherwise they’d cook!
> 
> I have 2 hens who insist on sitting on top of the bedroom house until I go down and pick them up and put them to bed.
> 
> One has just laid an egg. Its a soft one (which I think is due to the heat and the extra fruit I’ve been giving to up their water intake) but as it’s spread and run over the top of the house it’s started to cook!!!!!


5 of mine sleep on top of the coop when the weather is warm, I just leave them as its in an enclosed run so no danger of foxes. It does mean I have to scrape their poo off the roof every morning though.


We have a chance of a thunderstorm tomorrow evening, I hope it's true. Its like a desert in the garden.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Apart from the very small moths which we have a few of I had seen any of the large ones for years.


I have ones that are big enough to he heard tapping on the windows. I think a bat would be very well fed here, lol.

Bit cooler today with an incoming sea fret.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Curtains closed and fan one in the living room, temp. 27 already.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Up at 06.00 this morning to walk the dogs. Then I baked a load of dog biscuits as Im running out and didnt want to have the oven on late in the day.
Im just hiding indoors with a fan and the dogs, luckily they are fairly heat tolerant as long as I dont expect them to do anything!
Sadly we arent getting any rain or thunderstorms where I live. Ive taken to filling up an old overgrown water feature that was pretty much defunct in the garden....I really dont get 'wildlife' but at least the insects can have a drink!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG we have some clouds...........................


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> Some damn inconsiderate selfish people last night. Really warm muggy night and a neighbour come out in their garden at 10, with a group of mates shouting and screaming, then the overwhelming smell of smoke comes in through the windows. Had to shut them in the end because the noise and the smell. I dont even think they were next door. They must have annoyed a lot of people last night. Lasted til past 2.30am 😪


We had what sounded like 20 adult blokes at a party nearby singing “Do the Hokey Cokey” at full throttle late last night 🙄


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

31 degrees already ☹

We had planned to go out but decided that apart from in the air conditioned car it would just be unpleasant.

We’ve closed the doors and windows, pulled blinds and curtains and turned the fans on.

Netflix and chill! 😁

I was in the garden around 0730 to feed and water the birds … it was quite pleasant then.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I was up at seven today, a bit of a lie in! Went out and topped up the bird baths and did a bit of dead heading, had a cup of tea and breakfast out there, very pleasant and cool. The grass, which hasn't been watered, was damp underfoot too. OH and Dan surfaced at eight and went off for their morning allotment visit. 
Looking forward to the promised downpour(s) forecast for Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday and to regenerate and cool us all.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so fed up with this now, I think I've lost all the little native saplings I planted last winter to fill in the gaps of my front hedge, I've kept on top of watering as best I can but I think they were just too small


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm fed up too. 
After another uncomfortable night I got up this morning, took one look at the temperature and just wanted to cry. (Hormones)
We have a 50% chance of rain tomorrow, with Wednesday giving us the best chance with 90% I sure hope we get some!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> I'm fed up too.
> After another uncomfortable night I got up this morning, took one look at the temperature and just wanted to cry. (Hormones)
> We have a 50% chance of rain tomorrow, with Wednesday giving us the best chance with 90% I sure hope we get some!


I’m also wanting to cry @ForestWomble you are not alone. I feel so tired and grim.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm so fed up with this now, I think I've lost all the little native saplings I planted last winter to fill in the gaps of my front hedge, I've kept on top of watering as best I can but I think they were just too small


That's a shame, luckily mine were planted the year before and are well established. I haven't even watered them and they look good. Much better than my poor old apple trees 



ForestWomble said:


> I'm fed up too.
> After another uncomfortable night I got up this morning, took one look at the temperature and just wanted to cry. (Hormones)


I want to cry too, and I'm well over all that hormone stuff  
I'm just so tired. I stay up until after midnight, so that the doors and windows stay open, and then I'm up again at 4am to walk the dog.
OH is off work now for a few days, so after he's had a lay in and rest day, I may be able to get some proper sleep


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> OMG we have some clouds...........................


I was wondering what the white fluffy stuff in the sky was. They‘ve gone now though


Lurcherlad said:


> 31 degrees already ☹
> 
> We had planned to go out but decided that apart from in the air conditioned car it would just be unpleasant.
> 
> ...


I can remember when aircon in cars was being introduced and everyone thought it a load of nonsense and it wouldn’t be needed in this country and what’s wrong with opening the windows. How times have changed


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

@Siskin it was the same with open top cars, every said they were a waste of money because you could only open the top a couple of days a year.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

A couple of happier things despite the heat, while I was watering the plants this morning my resident frog popped out (he always makes me jump!) & I also saw my precious little thrush again, first one I've had in the garden for about 5 or more years & I want him to stick around.



rona said:


> That's a shame, luckily mine were planted the year before and are well established. I haven't even watered them and they look good. Much better than my poor old apple trees


I think if they'd had a year to establish properly they'd have possibly made it. Luckily I've been collecting wild plum, cherry, bird cherry, rowan & myrobalan stones, pips & seeds again this year, I'm going to try cold stratifying using my fridge rather than wait 2 winters (plus lots of mice digging many of them up for a convenient snack!) for results.



rona said:


> I want to cry too, and I'm well over all that hormone stuff
> I'm just so tired. *I stay up until after midnight, so that the doors and windows stay open, and then I'm up again at 4am to walk the dog.*
> OH is off work now for a few days, so after he's had a lay in and rest day, I may be able to get some proper sleep


Same here, & I'm one of those who needs a good 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep, so last night after over a week of 3 hour nights' sleep I just crashed out at around 9pm & didn't wake up until 7.30.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Thunderstorms threatened for the next 3 days. This isn't good! The downpours are actually bad because the ground is so rock hard the rain will just sit on top and potentially cause floods. We want gentle rain to soften the ground first, then downpours. So we have flood warnings for next week....great. Hopefully this won't quite come to fruition though. Some rain will definitely be welcome!!!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Bit worried about heavy rain, we're on thick clay, with trees close to the house...last time it happened, we almost flooded (we're down a little slope and the rain runs down from four other houses) and cracks appeared in a few walls .
Didn't get a chance to dig a little soak-away, because the ground has been impossible to dig.
Fun!

The garden looks awful (south facing with no shade ), the grass is just about clinging on because I let it grow a bit longer before each hot spell. But I'm trying to plan for this becoming a regular thing, so might start planting cactus 
Definitely need to be better prepared, if this is to become a normal summer 🥵


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

32 degrees and he still has to sit on me!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@MollySmith suggested putting out buckets etc. to catch some of the rain that falls.

I’m planning to set out every available vessel in my garden tomorrow 🙂

It’s finally dropped here from 31 all day to a more bearable 22 in time for bed 👍🏻


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Hope you get some sleep @Lurcherlad I’ve got my frozen hot water bottle and there is a tiny bit of breeze. Buckets ready here, and I’ve put the wheelbarrow out too. I hope it doesn’t miss us, we need it. The apple trees are dropping and the cooking ones aren’t big enough to do anything with.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> Bit worried about heavy rain, we're on thick clay, with trees close to the house...last time it happened, we almost flooded (we're down a little slope and the rain runs down from four other houses) and cracks appeared in a few walls .
> Didn't get a chance to dig a little soak-away, because the ground has been impossible to dig.
> Fun!
> 
> ...


This might help with next year's planting. I hope you get through the next few days okay. 









Build an ark and ditch the pots: how to save your garden in a drought


As official drought is declared in parts of England, here are some measures to preserve and future-proof gardens




www.theguardian.com


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Checked the weather and here there is nothing more then a couple of days of 'small shower' until at least october.
It'll be like the Sahara by then!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

catz4m8z said:


> Checked the weather and here there is nothing more then a couple of days of 'small shower' until at least october.
> It'll be like the Sahara by then!


I don't think we'll get much here either, it's been nearly 2 months since it last rained in Reading. Our garden is like a desert already.

We've been collecting as much water as we can for the garden from showers and sinks.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Seen two women with jumpers on this morning 

It's still 26c-ish


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We have grey clouds ! Last night was the worst by far so hot.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

rona said:


> Seen two women with jumpers on this morning
> 
> It's still 26c-ish


Turned grey and nippy in the Midlands😳
Will have to get my cardi out if it carries on like this😉
We had a dozen midget drops of rain earlier.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Definitely much cooler today and we even had some drizzly rain a couple of times this morning! Just heard the thunder rolling in now.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Still hot, horrible night and I have so much tension in my head probably from thunder or air pressure and no break yet. It's a tiny bit cooler outside but the house was around 25 degrees in the inside hallway last night.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Still hot, horrible night and I have so much tension in my head probably from thunder or air pressure and no break yet. It's a tiny bit cooler outside but the house was around 25 degrees in the inside hallway last night.


My bedroom is really hot at night. It has a large east facing window and 2 south facing windows so just ends up hot as an oven. The room below it is lovely and cool which makes the temperature change as you plod up the stairs even more noticeable! I think last night was actually the worst because of the lack of air and high pressure from the oncoming storms.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

All our thunderstorm warnings have gone 😩 For the next few days we have a 30% chance of rain between 12 and 1am tonight. That’s it 😭


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cloudy, quite windy and much cooler thank goodness. Rain is forecast over the next few days but the percentage is low so not holding out for anything significant.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It was so horrible earlier as although it's been cloudier it was still sweltering. It now feels like it might storm & am really hoping it will I love a good storm & some rain would just be amazing


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> It was so horrible earlier as although it's been cloudier it was still sweltering. It now feels like it might storm & am really hoping it will I love a good storm & some rain would just be amazing


Muggy isn't it?

27.5c here, not exactly cool


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> Muggy isn't it?
> 
> 27.5c here, not exactly cool


Was 31 when I took the dogs out & initially there was no breeze but that's gotten up a bit now which is very much needed. I just want some rain so badly, the fields round here look terrible. They have the irrigators out but there are still huge patches of crops that don't look good


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Was 31 when I took the dogs out & initially there was no breeze but that's gotten up a bit now which is very much needed. I just want some rain so badly, the fields round here look terrible. They have the irrigators out but there are still huge patches of crops that don't look good


I'm hating going out because the animals have no food, we have a lot cows and sheep around here. Most farmers are supplementary feeding, but they must have them on meagre rations, they can't afford anything else, and I'm dreading finding a farm where they don't normally do the best by their animals anyway.
Got dog sitter tomorrow, so OH and I are going out for a few hours. We are heading to the coast I think, avoid the wildfire burnt areas and hungry animals


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Was 31 when I took the dogs out & initially there was no breeze but that's gotten up a bit now which is very much needed. I just want some rain so badly, the fields round here look terrible. They have the irrigators out but there are still huge patches of crops that don't look good


There’s a farmer that grew a crop of maize as winter food for his cows. Most of the maize has either died or looks awful, rain now won’t rescue it. He has a field set aside to take as a third cut of silage, but it’s stopped growing and is only a few inches high. The grazing fields aren’t growing grass back after the cattle are rotated off them. If cattle are hungry they will try to break out on order to look for some grass and his farm is by busy roads, so he’s buffer feeding with silage that he only took off the fields a month or two ago. Winter for him could be very tricky.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Highs of 27C today and it's very humid. 

80% chance of rain for the next two days, hope it happens, but as a nice steady rain, not a downpour.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I miss the sunshine! We've barely had any golden orb in the sky today


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I do feel cooler today. I’m really hoping that there will be no more heatwaves this summer. The boxer boys have had a better day not that you can tell by Lokis face ! 









One of the fields I rent has a little stream out back the boxer boys can paddle in I discovered today.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Nothing here for rain in my little Essex wold. Worryingly there seems to be subsidence in some parts of the cemetery. It looks like the dead are coming out to dance. Jolly well hope not.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> I do feel cooler today. I’m really hoping that there will be no more heatwaves this summer. The boxer boys have had a better day not that you can tell by Lokis face !
> 
> View attachment 576109
> 
> One of the fields I rent has a little stream out back the boxer boys can paddle in I discovered today.


Oh... Loki you are gorgeous! 


I have eaten the last of the ice cream and dragged down four buckets of grey water from the bathroom. It had better rain now. Though seems to be tomorrow at 6pm we have 60% chance. It was meant to be 60% at 3pm today. Sigh.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> Oh... Loki you are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I have eaten the last of the ice cream and dragged down four buckets of grey water from the bathroom. It had better rain now. Though seems to be tomorrow at 6pm we have 60% chance. It was meant to be 60% at 3pm today. Sigh.


70 % chance for us tomorrow I’m desperate.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

No rain as promised. Its supposed to rain on Weds. Fingers crossed. 

On our walk today . Its like Autumn


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We’ve had some rain … hoping for a bit more 🙏🏻


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Stuff I find on Twitter. 

The rain smell is called petrichor. 

Actinomycete soil bacteria and the terpene geosmin combine to create petrichor. It’s thought humans love this scent so much because our ancestors relied on rain for survival and it would signal increased chance of crop survival.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I do wonder what the longer term impact on nature of the heatwaves will be.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

This was my local city
Flooding

We however, only 20 mins away, had a couple of bouts of drizzle this morning and nothing else apart from a threatening rumble of thunder in the early afternoon. I do think it will hit tomorrow though, we're on yellow and amber alert.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Deguslave said:


> I do wonder what the longer term impact on nature of the heatwaves will be.


Devastating


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

MollySmith said:


> Stuff I find on Twitter.
> 
> The rain smell is called petrichor.
> 
> Actinomycete soil bacteria and the terpene geosmin combine to create petrichor. It’s thought humans love this scent so much because our ancestors relied on rain for survival and it would signal increased chance of crop survival.


You can get a petrichor perfume.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Had an odd dream … we were selling an old house and the roof started to leak 🙄


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Stuff I find on Twitter.
> 
> The rain smell is called petrichor.
> 
> Actinomycete soil bacteria and the terpene geosmin combine to create petrichor. It’s thought humans love this scent so much because our ancestors relied on rain for survival and it would signal increased chance of crop survival.


I didn’t know that! Good for quizzes.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I was expecting rain yesterday, we got a quick shower for few than mins. Hoping we get some today.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Still no rain in Suffolk, supposed to be something this afternoon


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Beth78 said:


> You can get a petrichor perfume.
> View attachment 576112


I bet that’s nice, judging by social media, loads of people are obsessed by the smell, it would be like catnip in dry places!!

Still no rain….!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Had an odd dream … we were selling an old house and the roof started to leak 🙄


Maybe you saw something about the floods?
I dreamed about snow but I haven’t seen any in real life for several years. There could be children growing up who don’t see it now


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Errr nope!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

For all the buckets and containers…. Barely caught a drop ☹


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> For all the buckets and containers…. Barely caught a drop ☹


I had about a quarter of a glass, caught in upturned bin lid


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

We're down to 16C, very overcast, but still no rain apart from about 20 drops last night which evaporated as soon as they hit the ground.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SbanR said:


> I had about a quarter of a glass, caught in upturned bin lid


Gentle rain again at the moment….

Long may it continue 🙏🏻


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Heatwave broken here!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It’s incredibly warm and humid here. Went for a walk on the Heath, car registered 22c and there is a slight breeze, but the heath seemed to be radiating heat. I’m wondering if the heat from the last few days has been stored underground and is being released now it’s a little cooler.
Just checked the cloud radar and there is some rain approaching, but is it gets closer it fizzles out

@huckybuck, I like your weather app display, which one is it?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Siskin said:


> It’s incredibly warm and humid here. Went for a walk on the Heath, car registered 22c and there is a slight breeze, but the heath seemed to be radiating heat. I’m wondering if the heat from the last few days has been stored underground and is being released now it’s a little cooler.
> Just checked the cloud radar and there is some rain approaching, but is it gets closer it fizzles out
> 
> @huckybuck, I like your weather app display, which one is it?


It’s just the BBC weather app @Siskin 

Mr HB has the met office one as well which is good and the weather outlook lol but he’s an absolute weather fanatic lol!!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

T


huckybuck said:


> It’s just the BBC weather app @Siskin
> 
> Mr HB has the met office one as well which is good and the weather outlook lol but he’s an absolute weather fanatic lol!!!


Thats curious as I don’t get the same info as you do, it was the rain timings that intrigued me, I don’t get that and it’s on the latest version


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

We have rain, and I have a rather confused cat!


__
http://instagr.am/p/ChUV1-7o_KU/

Edit - OK, so embedding the video isn't working, but clicking on the link will get you there...


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

We had wet stuff for about an hour this morning! 

It's getting rather dark again so I'm hoping for more. 

The only downside is its rather muggy, temperature is much lower, but the humidity is now an issue. Hoping more rain will clear the air a bit.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Changed my dog sitter to today as thunderstorms are forecast for tomorrow and dog freaks.

Got down to the coast and the heavens opened, roads were flooded and lightening flashed. Thought we'd have to go back home, but no, only light rain there.

Plans had to be changed, but we still had a whole day out dodging cloud burst for the first few hours  

Need much much more than that ..............


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We’ve had something come out of the sky for a few seconds, allegedly rain, but no sign of it on the ground. Has now gone very gloomy so perhaps some more suspect rain on the way


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

We had a tiny shower today . Its much cooler but really hoping we will get some decent rain tonight.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

RAIN🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧
Finally!!!
It had been coming down steadily but is now slowing down😳
Hope it lasts a while longer.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We had rain this afternoon the tops of the bins are wet and there is a puddle on the garden table, I missd it as I've been a sleep nearly all afternoon. It's still very dark so I'm hoping we'll get some more tonight,


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Weather forecast predicted rain this afternoon but we had the slightest bit of drizzle & that was it 😭


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The water butt is full, D has filled some buckets in readiness for the next rain tomorrow  We did have a good, steady couple of hours of rain.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Ended up with a very short and light shower which just about made the deck a bit wet. Supposed to be more overnight and tomorrow


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

We have rain in West London/Middlesex at last!! Yay ! Its bucketing down,


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

It started out quite heavy at first but light and steady now.
If it continues like this for a while the water butt might fill up, then feed into a large bin that it's connected to


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

We've pretty much had light rain and drizzle all day. Hopefully the gentle rain will soften up the ground and hydrate the plants and animals! And that it will make the ground a bit softer and porous if we do get downpours. My Mum and Gran are half an hour drive away and they had big downpours today. We had dog training and it was lovely and cool with a bit of drizzle - nobody minded!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

My 70% chance of a thunderstorm did not materialise! I think we had a few drops but not enough to even wet the ground. Fingers crossed that we get at least some rain tomorrow.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rain stopped so I went out to check.
Water butt and large bin full to overflowing so I transferred water to another, smaller bin. Filled up 3 watering cans and various containers so there's space now for more rain collection if there's a passing shower or two tonight

There's also an army of slugs and snails. Hope my chard isn't too badly attacked.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I can hear some curious deep thumps every now and again which may be thunder. Checked on the radar and there is a thunderstorm tracking this way but it’s currently down at Felixstowe. Not quite sure what I’m hearing. It’s very flat hear and sound does travel


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have had rain all night and it's still raining but it's still very warm.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

No rain still
Its astonishing that parts of the country are flooding badly whilst it remains so dry here


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Siskin said:


> No rain still
> Its astonishing that parts of the country are flooding badly whilst it remains so dry here


Flash flooding is always far more likely in a drought - the ground gets so hard rain just runs off rather than soaking in like it normally would.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Jesthar said:


> Flash flooding is always far more likely in a drought - the ground gets so hard rain just runs off rather than soaking in like it normally would.


Also people replacing their gardens with hard surfacing doesn't help.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Finally, we have rain, just a shower though


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Oooh! Yay! Heavy rain! 

....although if it could ease off a tad, or not get heavier, that would be great!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It’s getting cloudy again after some very warm sunshine, so hopefully a bit more rain is due.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

More heavy rain .  The trees will be pleased. The council never watered the baby cherry trees  Absurd they have been planting saplings around in different parks and then totally neglect them.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

All that water running down the drains in London, while here, 30 odd miles away, all the greenery that's turned brown is still parched 😢


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

S


rona said:


> All that water running down the drains in London, while here, 30 odd miles away, all the greenery that's turned brown is still parched 😢


ame here. One short sharp shower and that’s been it.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

London has been utterly crazy with the rain thisafternoon. I got caught out in it 
Was raining so hard around me, some shops had to shut as they had water coming in


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well. It was positively chilly when I went to bed last night. It was only 21 degrees in the bedroom! Bbbbrrrrrr.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There was a ten minute downpour during the night. Wouldn’t have known this morning. It is a bit cooler though 22c as i write this


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

A high of 35C where I live in Hungary and not a spot of rain in sight!


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

My central heating has just tried to kick in. Soon put a stop to that!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Deguslave said:


> My central heating has just tried to kick in. Soon put a stop to that!


Nooo, what's it set at?


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

rona said:


> Nooo, what's it set at?


19C


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Deguslave said:


> 19C


Urgh........it's going to be a horrid muggy 25c here today. Already awful


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

We dropped to 14C yesterday morning, with a cold breeze off the sea, jumped to 22C in the late afternoon. Back up to 17C this morning.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I had to put a jumper on today, I was getting used to feeling warm and wearing just a t-shirt. 
We haven't had the unbearable heat the South has experienced.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Deguslave said:


> We dropped to 14C yesterday morning, with a cold breeze off the sea, jumped to 22C in the late afternoon. Back up to 17C this morning.





margy said:


> I had to put a jumper on today, I was getting used to feeling warm and wearing just a t-shirt.
> We haven't had the unbearable heat the South has experienced.


I really need to move


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> A high of 35C where I live in Hungary and not a spot of rain in sight!



32 here in Spain. So lovely compared to 42 last week. Do you get any rain in the summer there? We're not normally due rain until October (last rain was april).


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. It was positively chilly when I went to bed last night. It was only 21 degrees in the bedroom! Bbbbrrrrrr.


I was wearing bed socks last night !


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jaf said:


> 32 here in Spain. So lovely compared to 42 last week. Do you get any rain in the summer there? We're not normally due rain until October (last rain was april).


We get rain every month. This year however apart from one fairly heavy downfall we've had only a few showers.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> All that water running down the drains in London, while here, 30 odd miles away, all the greenery that's turned brown is still parched 😢


Have you had any rain yet? No rain since here since the 17th so more desperately needed.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Have you had any rain yet? No rain since here since the 17th so more desperately needed.


No none, they keep forecasting it for a few days time, but it never comes.
Like living in a ruddy oven today, so muggy and hot 

Starting to feel really ill with it


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Rain is due tomorrow where we are which will be the first rain for about two months apart from a few drops a couple of times. However forecasted rain and it actually happening here often doesn’t happen. The Suffolk coast appears to have its own microclimate


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rain!
It's started raining!!!!
I wonder how long it will last


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Still roasty toasty hot here. Sky is bright blue, no sign of the wet weather due tomorrow


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

There is supposed to be heavy rain coming tonight /tomorrow morning in West London / Middlesex so fingers crossed.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

It's certainly a country of 2 halves. I would say we've had a lovely summer this year in the north, usually it's chilly and windy but this year has been sunny and hot some days but not unbearable. We've had rain but not heavy, just enough to keep everything alive. I know in the South of England and Wales it hasn't been good. I couldn't stand those high temperatures.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So..............2am bright flashes and distant rumbles. Got up to sit with the dog as he doesn't do well with thunder storms. More or less as soon as I got up it stopped 
Of course I'm awake now 2hours later


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

*RAIN...............*
Two hours of good steady rain, the most we've had since about April,
This should do some good as long as we keep having showers every few days!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> *RAIN...............*
> Two hours of good steady rain, the most we've had since about April,
> This should do some good as long as we keep having showers every few days!


Same here!!! *PROPER RAIN *as well. 

OMG, it is amazing & very much needed.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Same here!!! *PROPER RAIN *as well.
> 
> OMG, it is amazing & very much needed.


I went for a slow walkdown the garden, and as it's 200ft long, it took some time.

Had to dry my hair with a towel because I was dripping everywhere............*WooHoo *


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Had flashes of lightning and rumbles of thunder for the last half hour and some spitting.

Now it’s a proper rain storm and predicted to rain almost all day here … yay! 😃

My buckets and containers are all laid out still, so hope I manage to save some of the rainfall for my plants 🤞


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think we have had rain all night by the look of the garden this morning.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nothing here, not come this far east, looks like we’re going to miss it all


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

We had a frog in the garden 😄
Just a shame it's rained so little since we've had Charlie, he doesn't know what to make of it and refuses to go outside...but the frog is happy about that!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

And yet a desalination plant costing £250m in 2010 that could have served 1 million people during emergencies has been turned off … apparently they hadn’t taken account of the varying salt levels of the water in the Thames.

Typical! 🙄

That £250m would have gone a long way to fixing some of the leaks in the current system.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The rain cometh! Lots of it. Yay!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hurrah! Rain here too!! Lots of it.😄

Took the dogs out for a walk in it this morning and we all got totally drenched....it was lovely. (dogs not terribley impressed but they hate baths so I figured a nice 'rainshower' would do them good!!LOL)


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Have had two short lived showers, so at least had something.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just got back from Sainbury's about a hour ago, me and my scooter got soaked and it's still raining.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Four and a half hours of solid heavy rain. All my water tanks are full to over flowing, even my huge one.
It's just starting to slow now. They say it's going to be a sunny afternoon 

Perfect for my newly plants out Purple Sprouting


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> And yet a desalination plant costing £250m in 2010 that could have served 1 million people during emergencies has been turned off … apparently they hadn’t taken account of the varying salt levels of the water in the Thames.
> 
> Typical! 🙄


Disclosure: I work for a water company, but that is not true. The plant abstracts water from the Thames when the tide is going out and stores it in flocculation tanks, before passing through sand filters and then through membranes in the Reverse Osmosis process. It is designed to treat brackish water on the falling tide, which is much less costly to treat than the salt water on the rising tide. It is not true that the designers did not consider the tidal conditions, on the contrary they designed it to use the best quality water needing least treatment. At the time, I believe it was a new type of desal process that needed time and further investment to perfect. It also uses a HUGE amount of electricity, so much so that there is specilation it might even have been OFWAT who made TW turn it off completely (on the grounds of lower consumer bills being the highest priority) rather than being run in maintenance mode, despite being told that turning it off completely would make if very hard and massively expensive to bring back into service, as well as potentially permanently lowering output. ..



Lurcherlad said:


> That £250m would have gone a long way to fixing some of the leaks in the current system.


Our crews are doing their best - we don't like wasting water, either, believe it or not! Dry weather is always the worst for leaks, the hardening ground breaks pipes far more easily than is usual. We also have to prioritise, and for small leaks often it is cheaper to wait a few weeks and apply to the council for scheduled works to dig up the road rather than do emergency works that cost a small fortune. Some leaks are a lot harder to fix than others, too - I remember one job in a main road where the pipe was over a dozen feet straight down under both a busy road and several other services. The trench required was enormous, and when we got down there the problem was a lot worse that expected...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Rainy here I even had to put a coat on to walk the boys. Unfortunately last week when we had the heavy rain some houses flooded. The village response has been amazing but our infer structure couldnt cope with the sudden down pour on dry land.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Rainy here I even had to put a coat on to walk the boys. Unfortunately last week when we had the heavy rain some houses flooded. The village response has been amazing but our infer structure couldnt cope with the sudden down pour on dry land.


Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately flash flooding is always a lot worse in a drought - as you say, the ground that would usually absorb the water is so hard it runs off in torrents.

It sounds as though there should be some checks done on the local surface water drainage, do you know who is responsible for suface water drainage in the area? It's not always they water company, it can be the local council that is responsible for clearing culverts etc. Your local councillor should be able to help with that information. It may be that this was simply an extraordinary rainfall event and nothing would have prevented it, but it's worth asking for it to be checked


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jesthar said:


> Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately flash flooding is always a lot worse in a drought - as you say, the ground that would usually absorb the water is so hard it runs off in torrents.
> 
> It sounds as though there should be some checks done on the local surface water drainage, do you know who is responsible for suface water drainage in the area? It's not always they water company, it can be the local council that is responsible for clearing culverts etc. Your local councillor should be able to help with that information. It may be that this was simply an extraordinary rainfall event and nothing would have prevented it, but it's worth asking for it to be checked


It’s already been organised we have a team from the council and water company working on it today. The village organised everything really quickly and used a fund to help those effected. It was an extreme amount of rain in a short amount of time.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> It’s already been organised we have a team from the council and water company working on it today. The village organised everything really quickly and used a fund to help those effected. It was an extreme amount of rain in a short amount of time.


Ooof, yes - not always much that can be done if the heavens decide to deluge an area!  It happened around here a few years ago - no property flooding as I recall, thankfully, but the main road was a river and we had some manholes covers exploding off their housing due to the extreme water pressure in the surface water sewers - and given that those covers typically weigh upwards of 100kg, that's some pressure!

I'm glad things are getting checked out, hopefully they can fix any shortcomings they do discover


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks @Jesthar for the explanation to balance the article I had read 👍🏻

Given it would be so expensive to run though, I do wonder if investment into an alternative might have been a better idea.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks @Jesthar for the explanation to balance the article I had read 👍🏻
> 
> Given it would be so expensive to run though, I doan investment into an alternative might have been a better idea.


Well, the cost of energy wasn't the problem then it is now...

The only alternative being discussed at the time was a massive new reservoir - can't give details, but you can imagine the politics of drowning a big swathe of land! People love saying we need more reservoirs - until they realise it might be their home or the home of someone they know which might end up thirty feet underwater  Plus reserviors are emergency storage and flow balance only - all the resevoirs in the country constitute less than a weeks supply at normal usage rates. People go on about desert countries with desalination plants never having hosepipe bans, but those cultures use a lot less water per capita than we do...


----------

